# Hints About Your SS Buddy



## Lacie's Mom

I'll start the hints about my Gift Exchange Buddies.

Lacie's Gift Exchange Buddy lives east of us, and so does Tilly's.


----------



## Maglily

Jodi's SS buddy lives South of us.


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou's SS lives in North America.


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well


----------



## Orla

Milo's SS buddy lives far far away from us!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi's buddy lives North of us


----------



## angel's mom

hmmmmmmmmm, Angel's SS buddy lives where it gets pretty darn cold.


----------



## maggieh

Sweetness and Tessa's buddies both live in a time zone other than Central.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (Maglily @ Oct 31 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845726


> Jodi's SS buddy lives South of us.[/B]


LOL...EVERYONE lives south of you! :smtease:


----------



## angelgirl599

Lola's buddy lives West of us! :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie's SS lives south of E63rd Street NYC


----------



## elly

Mercedes SS lives north of us


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845780


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Oct 31 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845726





> Jodi's SS buddy lives South of us.[/B]


LOL...EVERYONE lives south of you! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha that's exactly what i said


----------



## EmmasMommy

My Emma and our new Puppy 's SS lives in an area that had nasty weather lately, wet and "windy" and they are in the same family too.

Also the pup weighs 3 lbs and wears an x-small

My girl's love hair bows and girly stuff ( because our Mom has 7 agrandson's and only 1 granddaughter-she calls it-" frilly deprived" )


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 31 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845792


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845780





> QUOTE (Maglily @ Oct 31 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845726





> Jodi's SS buddy lives South of us.[/B]


LOL...EVERYONE lives south of you! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha that's exactly what i said 
[/B][/QUOTE]


haha, I dunno ......Santa says maybe not, almost thou.

His buddy is south of us and his buddy's mom has several furbabies.


----------



## cindy6755

Cookies and Sweetpeas SS buddys live west of us and are both in the same family


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball is Secret Santa to a gorgeous fluff that lives closer to the North Pole than we do


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky's Secret Santa lives East of us, and loves horses.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie's SS Buddy's name has a "B" in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Orla

I'm reading all of these trying to see if Milo's SS has posted.
I can only see one possible!


----------



## chichi

T.Dink'ss buddy lives southwest fom us.


----------



## Kara

Mill and Murphs SS live in a whole different country to us...and they are in the same family.


----------



## angel's mom

Angel's buddy won't be getting anything pink from us.










Won't be getting anything blue either.


----------



## angel's mom

Orders have started arriving for Angel's SS buddy. I'm soooo excited. Just a few more gifts and we'll be ready to send our box north.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey's SS buddy lives east of us.


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler's SS buddy lives west of us...or else would be afloat in the Hudson River (with Captain Sully). :bysmilie:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2009, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845780


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Oct 31 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845726





> Jodi's SS buddy lives South of us.[/B]


LOL...EVERYONE lives south of you! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I said!

Other than the doubles - almost all of these could be Hunter. (he says, mom - we have to move somewhere more unique! We are east of everyone and almost north of most too )

Hunter's SS gives us the pleasure of shopping for PINK!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 1 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846057


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2009, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845780





> QUOTE (Maglily @ Oct 31 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845726





> Jodi's SS buddy lives South of us.[/B]


LOL...EVERYONE lives south of you! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I said!

Other than the doubles - almost all of these could be Hunter. (he says, mom - we have to move somewhere more unique! We are east of everyone and almost north of most too )

Hunter's SS gives us the pleasure of shopping for PINK!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Everyone's a comedian haha. I am not the farthest north but probably the coldest.


----------



## Orla

Milo's SS buddy likes bows!


----------



## Canada

Both of our SS buddies have white hair!!! Does that help much? :smrofl:


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 1 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846145


> Both of our SS buddies have white hair!!! Does that help much? :smrofl:[/B]


Milo's does aswell! :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink (as we said before), and is always treated like a real princess. :wub:


----------



## Maglily

Jodi's buddy is not white either but wears pink, is south of us  , in a warm if not hot, place and her mom has many furbabies.


----------



## elly

Mercedes SS favorite color is Pink


----------



## angelgirl599

Lola's SS is a GIRL! :happy:


----------



## Kara

MIll and Murphs SS have 2 other malt siblings...


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky's SS's favorite color is Royal Blue.


----------



## phesty

Josie's SS Buddy has at least one fur sibling, and lives north of us. 

Josie says: Oh, oh, I know, I know!!!


----------



## dwerten

darn dexter, dee dee and demi are out then 

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845839


> Lacie's SS Buddy's name has a "B" in it. :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## dwerten

dex , dee dee and demi are out of this one two 

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 1 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846187


> MIll and Murphs SS have 2 other malt siblings...[/B]


----------



## dwerten

could be dee dee 

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 1 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846154


> Jodi's buddy is not white either but wears pink, is south of us  , in a warm if not hot, place and her mom has many furbabies.[/B]


----------



## dwerten

The D gang secret pals live more than 50 miles from us but dex and dee dee want to drive the gifts to their secret buddies


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi's buddy is a girly girl


----------



## Cupcake2007

CupCake and Muffin's are Secret Santas to a brother and sister who live in a state close to Texassss


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 1 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846245


> CupCake and Muffin's are Secret Santas to a brother and sister who live in a state close to Texassss[/B]


ohh...I wonder if I know who they are


----------



## dr.jaimie

the p's have 2 families 1 is west of us and one is east we have a total of 3 girls and a boy with the two families combined


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 1 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846230


> The D gang secret pals live more than 50 miles from us but dex and dee dee want to drive the gifts to their secret buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Cute pic!!! :wub: What a fun road-trip!


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845710


> I'll start the hints about my Gift Exchange Buddies.
> 
> Lacie's Gift Exchange Buddy lives east of us, and so does Tilly's.[/B]





CupCake and Muff live east!!!


----------



## dwerten

thanks demi will not drive with them as she says they are crazy drivers and they scare her lollll

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 1 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846265


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 1 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846230





> The D gang secret pals live more than 50 miles from us but dex and dee dee want to drive the gifts to their secret buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Cute pic!!! :wub: What a fun road-trip!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## gibbert

Hints??
Weeeeee, how fun!

Ok, we'll play ...

Tchelsi's SS buddy lives somewhere I have never been, but would very much like to visit. Oh ... as a matter of fact, so does Tatumn's!


----------



## Orla

Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 2 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846397


> Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Huner says " I probably will have LOTS of snow for Xmas!"


----------



## tygrr_lily

haha these are fun to read! 

paddy's SS buddy lives south of us and is one of the best dressed malts on this website (no small feat!  )


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter is very excited, he made his list of all the things he wanted to get his SS and we have purchased almost all of them - now we just have a little crafting to do and we have to wait for some items to arrive before we mail out our package. I am having so much fun "shopping pink"!!!!!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846423


> Hunter is very excited, he made his list of all the things he wanted to get his SS and we have purchased almost all of them - now we just have a little crafting to do and we have to wait for some items to arrive before we mail out our package. I am having so much fun "shopping pink"!!!!![/B]


How exciting!!
Milo and Roxy went shopping with me for Milo's SS buddy a few days ago and only got a few things but I went by myself on my way home from college today and bought some more items but I am far from done shopping yet!! :biggrin:


----------



## mpappie

Pup sent Ollie out to buy girly things for their SS buddies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

At least 1 of Lacie's and Tilly's Buddies is a girl. :biggrin:


----------



## Orla

I can't see any that could be Milo's! :smrofl:


----------



## gibbert

Anyone else have a working theory on who has your name, based on the hints in this thread? 
We think our SS buddy has given a hint here, and the Ts have an idea they *think* they know who it is. This is so FUN! :Happy_Dance: But then, I've always been rather easily entertained. :jackrabbitslims:


----------



## elly

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 1 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846267


> thanks demi will not drive with them as she says they are crazy drivers and they scare her lollll
> 
> QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 1 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846265





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 1 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846230





> The D gang secret pals live more than 50 miles from us but dex and dee dee want to drive the gifts to their secret buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Cute pic!!! :wub: What a fun road-trip!
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmm, I love the car


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846405


> QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 2 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846397





> Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Huner says " I probably will have LOTS of snow for Xmas!"
[/B][/QUOTE]



Jodi says , "I probably will have lots of snow for Christmas too!"


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 2 2009, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846503


> Anyone else have a working theory on who has your name, based on the hints in this thread?
> We think our SS buddy has given a hint here, and the Ts have an idea they *think* they know who it is. This is so FUN! :Happy_Dance: But then, I've always been rather easily entertained. :jackrabbitslims:[/B]


we don't have an idea yet - we keep waiting for the right clue


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 2 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846503


> Anyone else have a working theory on who has your name, based on the hints in this thread?
> We think our SS buddy has given a hint here, and the Ts have an idea they *think* they know who it is. This is so FUN! :Happy_Dance: But then, I've always been rather easily entertained. :jackrabbitslims:[/B]


we have no idea yet!


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845770


> hmmmmmmmmm, Angel's SS buddy lives where it gets pretty darn cold.[/B]




well it does get cold here..... 

I have no idea who our SS is.


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 2 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846516


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845770





> hmmmmmmmmm, Angel's SS buddy lives where it gets pretty darn cold.[/B]




well it does get cold here.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

It gets quite cold here too.


----------



## Cupcake2007

Our girl buddy's name has 2 "A's" in it


----------



## gibbert

Tatumn's SS buddy's name has 2 syllables ... wait ...so does Tchelsi's SS buddy! 

Now that I think about it ... most of the Malts I know have 2-syllable names. Oh well ... that's our clue, and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## angelgirl599

Lola's SS loves blue!


----------



## cindy6755

Another clue-They both have sweet names


----------



## jenniferhope423

I am having fun trying to decipher clues and figure out who our SS is. I even made a list. LOL We finished all of our shopping for our buddy today! I even have the box filled up and waiting for one more thing to be added before it is ready to be sealed up! 

Hint #2.... our SS buddy is a girl


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou has finished all her shopping and wrapping- and is now just looking for a box for shipping!!

PS- 2nd hint...Bisou was shopping for a girl!


----------



## HaleysMom

Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 2 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846594


> Another clue-They both have sweet names[/B]




could it be my little cupcake and muffin?!?!?!?! :w00t: 


We are pretty much 2 for 2 with ur hints lol...

We live in Tx (west of Florida) both of the same house hold!!

My babies have "sweet" names...!!!


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 3 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846726


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 2 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846594





> Another clue-They both have sweet names[/B]




could it be my little cupcake and muffin?!?!?!?! :w00t: 


We are pretty much 2 for 2 with ur hints lol...

We live in Tx (west of Florida) both of the same house hold!!

My babies have "sweet" names...!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ooh that does sound promising...I am not sure about who has Mill and Murph at all...


----------



## phesty

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 2 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846392


> Tchelsi's SS buddy lives somewhere I have never been, but would very much like to visit. Oh ... as a matter of fact, so does Tatumn's![/B]


Okay, that counts Josie out. Pretty sure no one ever wants to visit Nebraska.  

Josie's next hint: My buddy lives in a place that starts and ends with the same letter.


----------



## mpappie

Pup and Ollie have girls in the same house.


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845791


> Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.[/B]


OOHHHHH could be B&E!!!!

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845839


> Lacie's SS Buddy's name has a "B" in it. :biggrin:[/B]


Hmmm....Lynn.....is it my Benny boy?!?!  


HINT 1: Benny and Emma have 2 fluffs from the same household
HINT 2: Their Mama started a topic in Heath & Behavior within the last 2 weeks


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 2 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846723


> Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:[/B]


I'm a boy!!! I wive north of you!!

xoxo Hunter


----------



## donnad

Chloe's SS Buddy is a cute little ? who lives quite a distance from us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This is so funny. I'm reading all the clues and trying to guess who each of you have for a SS Buddy. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But then I remember that I assigned the Buddies -- but I can't remember who each of you has (without looking at my spreadsheet that is). :smheat: :brownbag: 

So I'll just go on guessing with the rest of you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846954


> This is so funny. I'm reading all the clues and trying to guess who each of you have for a SS Buddy. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> But then I remember that I assigned the Buddies -- but I can't remember who each of you has (without looking at my spreadsheet that is). :smheat: :brownbag:
> 
> So I'll just go on guessing with the rest of you. [/B]



ha ha ha


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky's SS is a boy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 3 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846778


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845791





> Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.[/B]


OOHHHHH could be B&E!!!!

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845839


> Lacie's SS Buddy's name has a "B" in it. :biggrin:[/B]


Hmmm....Lynn.....is it my Benny boy?!?!  


HINT 1: Benny and Emma have 2 fluffs from the same household
HINT 2: Their Mama started a topic in Heath & Behavior within the last 2 weeks
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmm....I started a topic in Health & Behavior in the last 2 weeks. LOL I'm always starting a topic in H&B I think. :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846954


> This is so funny. I'm reading all the clues and trying to guess who each of you have for a SS Buddy. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> But then I remember that I assigned the Buddies -- but I can't remember who each of you has (without looking at my spreadsheet that is). :smheat: :brownbag:
> 
> So I'll just go on guessing with the rest of you. [/B]


So did you blindfold yourself when you picked the 2 that are SS's to Lacie & Tillie? :smtease: 


NEW HINT: Zoe & Jett's SS buddies have two parents. Gotta wait for a few more days for the next hint. Can't make it too easy or they'll guess way before it's time.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy's SS is a little girl, and lives where it gets really cold. She is not familiar with her, but wants to get lots of surprises for her!!


----------



## angel's mom

Angel's SS buddy has provided a learning experience for Angel with the special requests provided. Angel wishes to thank you.


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler's SS is hard to shop for since her mom probably has everything at her fingertips.


----------



## cindy6755

Well I see possibly 3 matches so I will have to wait for more clues. :wacko1: 
Sweetpea and Cookie are getting really excited, they think the packages that have arrived here in the past few days are for them-not their SS buddies.


----------



## cindy6755

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 3 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846726


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 2 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846594





> Another clue-They both have sweet names[/B]




could it be my little cupcake and muffin?!?!?!?! :w00t: 


We are pretty much 2 for 2 with ur hints lol...

We live in Tx (west of Florida) both of the same house hold!!

My babies have "sweet" names...!!!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Cupcake and Muffin you will just have to wait till Christmas to find out! Heh I just realized Cookie and Sweetpea have "sweet" names also!


----------



## phesty

Josie's buddy has been a member here less than two years.

Josie says: More hints please! I'm not so good at geography....I live by a tree and that's all I know about that.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Hint #3...Bailey's SS buddy wears bows


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.


----------



## Kara

Our other hints have been that our SS buddys are both from the same family, they live in a different country to us and they are 2 of 4 malts in the family.

Our new hint is, they are both the same sex... :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert

Both Tchelsi & Tatumn's SS buddies have a clothing appreciation!

Also ... Tatumn's buddy is a girl; Tchelsi's is a boy!


----------



## Orla

Milo's SS buddy isn't the only furbaby in their house!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)



ETA: Prior Hints were (1) Hunter's SS lives south of us, (2) wears pink and (3) is always treated like a real princess


----------



## Maglily

Jodi's buddy is still a puppy. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou's buddy is not a puppy...she's a few years old (but you would never know it)


----------



## Orla

well,we went on a proper shopping spree for SS presents today! :biggrin: 
Got loads!!!!
we're almost finished shopping for Milo's SS buddy now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## donnad

2nd Clue...Chloe's SS Buddy is less than a year old.


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Nov 3 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846817


> Chloe's SS Buddy is a cute little ? who lives quite a distance from us.[/B]



QUOTE (DonnaD @ Nov 4 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847243


> 2nd Clue...Chloe's SS Buddy is less than a year old.[/B]


Milo says " I'm cute and little and live far away from you! and I'm less than a year old!!!!"


----------



## Lacie's Mom

At least one of our SS Buddies is a girl. :wub: 

And, seriously, without looking, I couldn't tell you when Lacie's and Tilly's SS Buddies are. I forgot everything once I made the assignments. :brownbag: 

(Except, of course, I know who our buddies are because we're already shopping and shopping and shopping for them. :biggrin: )


----------



## MORGANM

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 1 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846230


> The D gang secret pals live more than 50 miles from us but dex and dee dee want to drive the gifts to their secret buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


OMG! that bed is soooo cute, I LOVE IT :wub:


----------



## MORGANM

This is fun! 

Oh oh I want to play says Martini and Oreo....our SS buddy lives halfway across the country from us.


----------



## Kara

Previous Hints: 1) Our SS buddys are both from the same family 2) they live in a different country to us 3) they are 2 of 4 malts in the family 4) Our new hint is, they are both the same sex.

Hint number 5) both have the letter U in their name.


----------



## Cupcake2007

Our next hint is that.... one of our buddies has a luxurious name!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845929


> Orders have started arriving for Angel's SS buddy. I'm soooo excited. Just a few more gifts and we'll be ready to send our box north.[/B]


So, where are you now, Lynne? West or South?


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 4 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847501


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845929





> Orders have started arriving for Angel's SS buddy. I'm soooo excited. Just a few more gifts and we'll be ready to send our box north.[/B]


So, where are you now, Lynne? West or South? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

In Arkansas. So, I guess I really should have said north east, instead of just north.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846461


> At least 1 of Lacie's and Tilly's Buddies is a girl. :biggrin:[/B]


And, Lynn, the other is a boy? 

A boy whose name has a *b* in it? Or, is it a girl whose name has a *b* in it? 

Snow*b*all has a *b* in his name, you know. But, then everyone on the SS list is a SS *b*uddy ... with a *b*  

I really have no idea who Snowball's buddy is. It is easy to rule out SS's who have hinted that they have girls as their SS buddies. And, there are a LOT of girls! 

Oh, I bet it's Brenda!!! Yeah ... it's Brenda! Fess up, Brenda!! You live up North from us!! And, you said your SS buddy is South. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 4 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847503


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 4 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847501





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845929





> Orders have started arriving for Angel's SS buddy. I'm soooo excited. Just a few more gifts and we'll be ready to send our box north.[/B]


So, where are you now, Lynne? West or South? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

In Arkansas. So, I guess I really should have said north east, instead of just north.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I read one of your profile states as Arizona. My mistake. :brownbag:


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 4 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847510


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 4 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847503





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 4 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847501





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845929





> Orders have started arriving for Angel's SS buddy. I'm soooo excited. Just a few more gifts and we'll be ready to send our box north.[/B]


So, where are you now, Lynne? West or South? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

In Arkansas. So, I guess I really should have said north east, instead of just north.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I read one of your profile states as Arizona. My mistake. :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

A very common mistake. AK is another common mistake. Happens all the time.


----------



## dwerten

dexter wanted to leave this hint for his secret buddy not sure what he is trying to say though maybe he could share a dog beer with his buddy or maybe a butt wiper or heini sniffer so maybe it is a boy - i dunno


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 5 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847544


> dexter wanted to leave this hint for his secret buddy not sure what he is trying to say though maybe he could share a dog beer with his buddy or maybe a butt wiper or heini sniffer so maybe it is a boy - i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That photo!! _What_ is he trying to say???!!


----------



## angel's mom

Okay, so I've worked out my spreadsheet tonight. There's a few that I think I've figured out, including Angel's SS. A few others that I have narrowed down to just a couple of names. Oh, this is fun!!!!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847550


> Okay, so I've worked out my spreadsheet tonight. There's a few that I think I've figured out, including Angel's SS. A few others that I have narrowed down to just a couple of names. Oh, this is fun!!!![/B]


Have you figured Milo's out? :biggrin:


----------



## Orla

I finished my shopping today!!!!!
Have wrapped a few of the gifts already and am wrapping the rest tonight.
Now to get a box and we're all set!

The post office people said to mail it next week to make sure its there on time :shocked:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 4 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847358


> Previous Hints: 1) Our SS buddys are both from the same family 2) they live in a different country to us 3) they are 2 of 4 malts in the family 4) Our new hint is, they are both the same sex.
> 
> Hint number 5) both have the letter U in their name. [/B]


 Kaia and Gucci ss buddies are a boy and a girl in another country and they have a large family!


----------



## Orla

Finished wrapping the gifts!!!

Is it okay for me to post pics of Milo with the gifts? - all are wrapped so won't give away anthing!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Orla -- that would be cool. Seeing Milo sending his presents to his Gift Exchange Buddy. :wub: 

And Marie -- Snowball is a possibility. After all, he does have a "B" in his name. :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 5 2009, 01:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847505


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846461





> At least 1 of Lacie's and Tilly's Buddies is a girl. :biggrin:[/B]


And, Lynn, the other is a boy? 

A boy whose name has a *b* in it? Or, is it a girl whose name has a *b* in it? 

Snow*b*all has a *b* in his name, you know. But, then everyone on the SS list is a SS *b*uddy ... with a *b*  

I really have no idea who Snowball's buddy is. It is easy to rule out SS's who have hinted that they have girls as their SS buddies. And, there are a LOT of girls! 

Oh, I bet it's Brenda!!! Yeah ... it's Brenda! Fess up, Brenda!! You live up North from us!! And, you said your SS buddy is South. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


everyone is south of me!

i'm confused  Brenda begins with B....but Jodi is a boy and he has girl for a buddy. Sorry snowball! 

BUT here's a clue, Jodi's buddy lives in a place with a girls name.


----------



## mpappie

This is so confusing it is making my head spin :smstarz: 
that being said, Pup and Ollie's SS lives west of us or east depending how long a trip you want to make :biggrin: 
They are very beautiful little girls.


----------



## elly

Mercedes SS lives north of Florida, likes the color Pink and is still a puppy


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 4 2009, 08:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847183


> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
> 
> ETA: Prior Hints were (1) Hunter's SS lives south of us, (2) wears pink and (3) is always treated like a real princess[/B]


Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I still don't know who has Hunter, some who have posted are a possibility but I noticed not all are posting clues so that leaves a big door open


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state


----------



## angelgirl599

Oooh I think Lola could be Hunter or Mercedes' SS! :biggrin: 

Lola's SS lives in a state that neither Lola or I have ever visited (yet)!


----------



## mom2bijou

New hint......

Our buddies live in a similar climate to us. Although I think it may get slightly colder where B&E's buddies live.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi's SS likes to wear clothes


----------



## Orla

Milo with the gifts for his SS buddy.
There are gifts in the bag aswell but they aren't wrapped so had to leave them in there.

"ooh! Presents!!!"









"what!? They're not for ME!?"


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Milo looks so cute with that pile of gifts! What a thoughful little guy, making sure his gifts get out early so they arrive in the states on time


----------



## HaleysMom

QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 5 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847687


> Mercedes SS lives north of Florida, likes the color Pink and is still a puppy [/B]


Hmm Haley lives north of you, likes pink and is still a puppy( well, she will be 1 on December 26th)!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## HaleysMom

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 5 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847765


> Milo with the gifts for his SS buddy.
> There are gifts in the bag aswell but they aren't wrapped so had to leave them in there.
> 
> "ooh! Presents!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what!? They're not for ME!?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


How ADORABLE!! Wow, your SS buddy will be very happy :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846723


> Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:[/B]


Third hint: and does not wear bows...


----------



## Terry36

Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name.


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou just mailed out her package today! So in about 2 or 3 weeks it should arrive....

Here's another hint, bisou's buddy lives approximately 45 miles from a city where a very famous and very wise man lives.


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 5 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885


> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


Now that's an interesting clue. Hmmmmm....


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 5 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847891


> Bisou just mailed out her package today! So in about 2 or 3 weeks it should arrive....
> 
> Here's another hint, bisou's buddy lives approximately 45 miles from a city where a very famous and very wise man lives.[/B]



Hmmmm.... "wise" and "man" used in the same sentence... is that possible???? Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Canada

Our SS buddies live in the same house!!! :hugging: 
They live south of us (of course!  ) They will probably have a green Christmas, as I doubt they will get snow!


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847897


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 5 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847891





> Bisou just mailed out her package today! So in about 2 or 3 weeks it should arrive....
> 
> Here's another hint, bisou's buddy lives approximately 45 miles from a city where a very famous and very wise man lives.[/B]



Hmmmm.... "wise" and "man" used in the same sentence... is that possible???? Sorry, couldn't help myself.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Well it may be a rarity! But all outside actions of this particular man are very wise. (who knows how he is at home! lol).


----------



## Kara

Hmm there could be a few possibles who have M&M as their Buddy, but I have no idea as yet.

Previous Hints: 1) Our SS buddys are both from the same family 2) they live in a different country to us 3) they are 2 of 4 malts in the family 4) Our new hint is, they are both the same sex. 5) both have the letter U in their name.

Hint 6) They are both BOYS... :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847550


> Okay, so I've worked out my spreadsheet tonight. There's a few that I think I've figured out, including Angel's SS. A few others that I have narrowed down to just a couple of names. Oh, this is fun!!!![/B]


okay- share your spreadsheet!! lol

so here are all Bisou's hints:
an adorable girl who lives in North America, is over 3 years old and a very famous and very wise man lives approximately 45 miles from her. Does NOT have an A, B or C in her name (well at least in her first name)- and should receive her package in about 2 weeks (or so says the China Post office)


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 5 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847765


> Milo with the gifts for his SS buddy.
> There are gifts in the bag aswell but they aren't wrapped so had to leave them in there.
> 
> "ooh! Presents!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what!? They're not for ME!?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


These are the sweetest pics!!! Isn't Secret Santa so much fun!? Looks like you and Milo had a great time shopping and preparing for Milo's SS buddy! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847689


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 4 2009, 08:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847183





> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
> 
> ETA: Prior Hints were (1) Hunter's SS lives south of us, (2) wears pink and (3) is always treated like a real princess[/B]


Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why do I think Hunter's SS buddy has more than one *S* in her name?


----------



## Orla

Clue 1
QUOTE (Amby @ Oct 31 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845742


> Milo's SS buddy lives far far away from us![/B]


Clue 2
QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 1 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846083


> Milo's SS buddy likes bows![/B]


Clue 3
QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 2 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846397


> Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Clue 4
QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 4 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847158


> Milo's SS buddy isn't the only furbaby in their house![/B]


*Clue 5*
Milo's SS buddy likes pink!


----------



## donnad

3rd Clue....Chloe's SS Buddy wears bows

I am not even trying to guess who has Chloe...I have to maybe go back to the beginning of the posts.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847689


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 4 2009, 08:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847183





> (1) Hunter's SS lives south of us, (2) wears pink and (3) is always treated like a real princess[/B]


Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I have a few guesses as to who Hunter's SS is but I need more clues from certain members


----------



## jen_hedz

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 6 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848018


> Clue 1
> QUOTE (Amby @ Oct 31 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845742





> Milo's SS buddy lives far far away from us![/B]


Clue 2
QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 1 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846083


> Milo's SS buddy likes bows![/B]


Clue 3
QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 2 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846397


> Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Clue 4
QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 4 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847158


> Milo's SS buddy isn't the only furbaby in their house![/B]


*Clue 5*
Milo's SS buddy likes pink!
[/B][/QUOTE]
That could be Ellie!!


----------



## jen_hedz

Ellie's SS buddy lives southeast of us and likes bows.


----------



## jen_hedz

Oops, double post, sorry!!


----------



## Toby's Mom

Ha ha ha! I am an evil SS because I am not posting one thing about my person! HA HA HA! They will just have to wait! <evil grin> (Just call me The Grinch!) I will say that I hope to mail my package out by Wednesday! WHOOP! WHOOP! I just need to find a box because it is an odd shape.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.


---------

Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848277


> Ha ha ha! I am an evil SS because I am not posting one thing about my person! HA HA HA! They will just have to wait! <evil grin> (Just call me The Grinch!) I will say that I hope to mail my package out by Wednesday! WHOOP! WHOOP! I just need to find a box because it is an odd shape.[/B]



you r evil!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847671


> Orla -- that would be cool. Seeing Milo sending his presents to his Gift Exchange Buddy. :wub:
> 
> And Marie -- Snowball is a possibility. After all, he does have a "B" in his name. :biggrin:[/B]


Nah ... I don't think Snowball is a possibility. Snowball has a *b* in his name. But, not a capital *B* And, there are several *B's* here.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848279


> Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
> Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
> Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
> Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean[/B]


HMMMMM.....Could be Gigi! Her real name IS Darla Giselle


----------



## Toby's Mom

Since I don't want to be a total meanie (  ), I wrapped most of Toby's SS's presents tonight. I just have two or three more things to buy and I will be sending it off (as soon as I find a box).

Here is a picture of Toby with the presents...


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848277


> Ha ha ha! I am an evil SS because I am not posting one thing about my person! HA HA HA! They will just have to wait! <evil grin> (Just call me The Grinch!) I will say that I hope to mail my package out by Wednesday! WHOOP! WHOOP! *I just need to find a box because it is an odd shape.*[/B]


An odd shape?! Could it be another Maltese?  Please don't mail any Malts, I believe it might be against the SS rules! :HistericalSmiley: 
(Just Kidding, obviously!)


QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848345


> Since I don't want to be a total meanie (  ), I wrapped most of Toby's SS's presents tonight. I just have two or three more things to buy and I will be sending it off (as soon as I find a box).
> 
> Here is a picture of Toby with the presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Oh *WOW*!!! Grrr-eat Job, Toby! Your SS buddy must have been a very good boy/girl this year!!! Cute pic, too! Did he wrap them all himself, or did he have help?


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848345


> Since I don't want to be a total meanie (  ), I wrapped most of Toby's SS's presents tonight. I just have two or three more things to buy and I will be sending it off (as soon as I find a box).
> 
> Here is a picture of Toby with the presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 We think we know who has Kaia and Gucci! If it's who we think I know they will love their gifts, also Kaia has gained about a pound i'm hoping if you got her any clothes they will fit ! I useually put her measurements a little bigger cause her weight fluxuates from 7.5 to 8.5 pounds!


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 5 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847844


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846723





> Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:[/B]


Third hint: and does not wear bows...
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hmmmm. Tyler's thinking this could be him. :biggrin: or not :mellow:


----------



## Cupcake2007

our SS wears bows


----------



## beckinwolf

Our SS hints so far:

1. Lives East and like horses
2. Loves the color Royal Blue
3. is a boy

new hint

He is the only malt in his family


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey's SS buddy will most likely not have a white Christmas this year


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848281


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848277





> Ha ha ha! I am an evil SS because I am not posting one thing about my person! HA HA HA! They will just have to wait! <evil grin> (Just call me The Grinch!) I will say that I hope to mail my package out by Wednesday! WHOOP! WHOOP! I just need to find a box because it is an odd shape.[/B]



you r evil!!!! :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, so my spreadsheet lied to me about who Hunter's SS buddy is. Dang! Thought I had this one figured out. Back to the spreadsheet. lol


----------



## Toby's Mom

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 6 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848360


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848277





> Ha ha ha! I am an evil SS because I am not posting one thing about my person! HA HA HA! They will just have to wait! <evil grin> (Just call me The Grinch!) I will say that I hope to mail my package out by Wednesday! WHOOP! WHOOP! *I just need to find a box because it is an odd shape.*[/B]


An odd shape?! Could it be another Maltese?  Please don't mail any Malts, I believe it might be against the SS rules! :HistericalSmiley: 
(Just Kidding, obviously!)


QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848345


> Since I don't want to be a total meanie (  ), I wrapped most of Toby's SS's presents tonight. I just have two or three more things to buy and I will be sending it off (as soon as I find a box).
> 
> Here is a picture of Toby with the presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Oh *WOW*!!! Grrr-eat Job, Toby! Your SS buddy must have been a very good boy/girl this year!!! Cute pic, too! Did he wrap them all himself, or did he have help? 
[/B][/QUOTE]
My SS was in deed a very good pup! Any Malt is deserving of presents!  And no, Toby did not wrap a darn thing! He did supervise and gnaw on a chicken strip. Also, I apologize to my SS--my wrapping skills really could use some improvement! LOL Toby probably would have done better!

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Nov 6 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848361


> We think we know who has Kaia and Gucci! If it's who we think I know they will love their gifts, also Kaia has gained about a pound i'm hoping if you got her any clothes they will fit ! I useually put her measurements a little bigger cause her weight fluxuates from 7.5 to 8.5 pounds![/B]


You are gonna have to wait and see!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 2 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846550


> Our girl buddy's name has 2 "A's" in it[/B]


 Oh with the hints your giving Klarissa sounds like you have Kaia and Gucci! We do live close to Texas and Kaia has two a's in her name and they are brother and sister!!! lol I bet it is us you gave great hints


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 04:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848345


> Since I don't want to be a total meanie (  ), I wrapped most of Toby's SS's presents tonight. I just have two or three more things to buy and I will be sending it off (as soon as I find a box).
> 
> Here is a picture of Toby with the presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


wow!!!!!! Lucky pup!!!!!
I'm guessing Toby's SS buddy is a girl from the wrapping paper.


----------



## dwerten

Darn we are out no only child here although demi would like to be one lollll


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848279


> Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
> Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
> Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean[/B]


----------



## dwerten

darn we are out we live west 

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Nov 7 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848389


> Our SS hints so far:
> 
> 1. Lives East and like horses
> 2. Loves the color Royal Blue
> 3. is a boy
> 
> new hint
> 
> He is the only malt in his family[/B]


----------



## dwerten

could be Dee Dee or Demi BUT they said the wise man lives right here they are daddy's girls ya know they said mommy begs to differ though - daddy and his girls 












QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 6 2009, 04:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847939


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847550





> Okay, so I've worked out my spreadsheet tonight. There's a few that I think I've figured out, including Angel's SS. A few others that I have narrowed down to just a couple of names. Oh, this is fun!!!![/B]


okay- share your spreadsheet!! lol

so here are all Bisou's hints:
an adorable girl who lives in North America, is over 3 years old and a very famous and very wise man lives approximately 45 miles from her. Does NOT have an A, B or C in her name (well at least in her first name)- and should receive her package in about 2 weeks (or so says the China Post office)
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## iheartbisou

LOL! Too cute! Demi and Dee Dee are right about their wise man but it's not the same one Bisou was talking about. But you never know!  


Bisou thinks she knows who her SS is...but I'm not betting on it!


----------



## dwerten

here is dexter's hint for his buddy can you guess if it is you yet ?


----------



## Maglily

oooh he looks so cute with his favourite...the remote control !  ...and oh yeah, the dogs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 5 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847844


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846723





> Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:[/B]


Third hint: and does not wear bows...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Could it be, could it be ... that adorable and sweet Haley is Snowball's SS?  Snowball lives North of Haley and her Mommy. Snowball is a boy. And, he doesn't wear bows. (Well, he does wears bow-ties  )


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, Snowball's SS lives North of us. And, Snowball's Mommy has very fond memories of when she got to sit on Santa's lap ... when in the city where Snowball's SS buddy lives.


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 7 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848453


> here is dexter's hint for his buddy can you guess if it is you yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Red, White and Blue and Stripes. Are we sure that the Obama's Bo didn't sneak in an entry here? :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 01:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848400


> Okay, so my spreadsheet lied to me about who Hunter's SS buddy is. Dang! Thought I had this one figured out. Back to the spreadsheet. lol[/B]



Your spreadsheet might have been correct - the guesses might not be correct!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean

-----

Hint #9: Hunter's SS lives in a State that Hunter's mom used to visit a lot as a kid to play minigolf with her great grandpa.


----------



## maggieh

Finally - I have a few minutes to add to the suspense here. Sweetness and Tessa have SS buddies who are also siblings and who live north of here. I took the girls shopping today and we bought the SS buddies something to eat, something to play with and something to wear. The girls are looking forward to wrapping the presents and we'll post a pic before we mail the gifts.


----------



## Toby's Mom

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 7 2009, 05:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848419


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 04:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848345





> Since I don't want to be a total meanie (  ), I wrapped most of Toby's SS's presents tonight. I just have two or three more things to buy and I will be sending it off (as soon as I find a box).
> 
> Here is a picture of Toby with the presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


wow!!!!!! Lucky pup!!!!!
I'm guessing Toby's SS buddy is a girl from the wrapping paper.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not necessarily...I just grabbed the first roll I saw. LOL Plus, Toby is a metrosexual, so he could be trying to convert his SS.


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848672


> Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( :shocked: gasp!)
> Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
> Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
> Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean
> 
> -----
> 
> Hint #9: Hunter's SS lives in a State that Hunter's mom used to visit a lot as a kid to play minigolf with her great grandpa.[/B]


I think I know who Hunter has. If it's true..she is a real princess!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( gasp!)
Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean
Hint #9: Hunter's SS lives in a State that Hunter's mom used to visit a lot as a kid to play minigolf with her great grandpa.

-----------------

Last Hint: Hunter will be mailing his SS gift out this week.


----------



## njdrake

After reading this whole thread I don't even have a guess! 
Since I'm just now catching up I'll give several clues.

We have 2 girls in the same family 
The girls live about 6 hours from us. 
One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL) 

Our little boy who is an only child.
He's about 6 hours away too. 
One of his favorite colors is blue. 

I LOVE doing SS. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 6 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848137


> Ellie's SS buddy lives southeast of us and likes bows.[/B]


Next hint... Ellie's SS buddy loves bully sticks


----------



## elly

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 8 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848857


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 6 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848137





> Ellie's SS buddy lives southeast of us and likes bows.[/B]


Next hint... Ellie's SS buddy loves bully sticks
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mercedes lives southeast and loves bully sticks


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 7 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848696


> Finally - I have a few minutes to add to the suspense here. Sweetness and Tessa have SS buddies who are also siblings and who live north of here. I took the girls shopping today and we bought the SS buddies something to eat, something to play with and something to wear. The girls are looking forward to wrapping the presents and we'll post a pic before we mail the gifts.[/B]


Coco says : We wiv North of you!  
Paris: "We are sibwings!!!" :hugging: 

Oh, the mystery of it all! 
I wonder how the spread sheet is going, AngelsMom? Top Secret, I'm sure!


----------



## Maglily

Jodi has finished shopping for his SS buddy. Now to start wrapping.


----------



## cindy6755

Cookie and Sweetpea are done shopping for their SS buddies. We will wrap and mail this week


----------



## dr.jaimie

our hint is all of our SS buddies have posted in this thread! the outfits are made just have to get a few extra things b4 i ship


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxi's SS is a she...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848818


> Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( gasp!)
> Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
> Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
> Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean
> Hint #9: Hunter's SS lives in a State that Hunter's mom used to visit a lot as a kid to play minigolf with her great grandpa.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Last Hint: Hunter will be mailing his SS gift out this week.[/B]


Wow! I am still waiting for some gifts that I've ordered to arrive in them mail ... probably tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't believe how much time I have been taking(well, yes, I can) finding gifts that Snowball and I hope his SS buddy will really love. It's been lots of fun! I plan to mail our package out closer to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Kara

Our new hint is that our SS buddies dont wear bows or bands.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847690


> I still don't know who has Hunter, some who have posted are a possibility but I noticed not all are posting clues so that leaves a big door open [/B]


Of course, I don't know who has Snowball either. And, although I've been thinking two people who have posted here might be possibilities ... I hadn't seen a post from the person's fluff that I REALLY thought might be Snowball's SS buddy!!! Well, that is, until now ... I see a recent post from that SS's Mommy. :yes: I'd love to share how I came to my guess! October 29th was when I made the guess.  It was not a clue from any postings anyplace on SM threads.  I could be wrong. Or, I could be right! This is fun! And, either way, I will be surprised!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 8 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848854


> After reading this whole thread I don't even have a guess!
> Since I'm just now catching up I'll give several clues.
> 
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy who is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> I LOVE doing SS. :wub:[/B]


Snowball is an only child. (ha ha ... I never thought of him as an only child!) And, one of his favorite colors is blue. (mine, too! ... LOL) As for six hours away ... I think maybe so. (might have to speed a tad ... LOL) So ... I wonder if the little boy you are describing above could be my Snowball.  This is so much fun! And, I love doing SS, too! :wub:


----------



## Orla

Clue 1
Milo's SS buddy lives far far away from us!
Clue 2
Milo's SS buddy likes bows!
Clue 3
Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! 
Clue 4
Milo's SS buddy isn't the only furbaby in their house!
Clue 5
Milo's SS buddy likes pink!

*Clue 6
His SS buddy is very cute!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 9 2009, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849162


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848818





> Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( gasp!)
> Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
> Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
> Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean
> Hint #9: Hunter's SS lives in a State that Hunter's mom used to visit a lot as a kid to play minigolf with her great grandpa.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Last Hint: Hunter will be mailing his SS gift out this week.[/B]


Wow! I am still waiting for some gifts that I've ordered to arrive in them mail ... probably tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't believe how much time I have been taking(well, yes, I can) finding gifts that Snowball and I hope his SS buddy will really love. It's been lots of fun! I plan to mail our package out closer to Thanksgiving.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We are able to mail so early because I happened to have a slow week when announcements were made and thought I should take advantage of it! I had also planned to shop for people gifts that weekend so it was perfect! I really hope that Hunter's SS like her gifts - Hunter really enjoyed working on them


----------



## mom2bijou

New hint! New hint!

B&E's sibling buddies like cheese.


----------



## dr.jaimie

hints
3 girls and a boy
3 live west and 1 lives south east
all have posted in this thread
all like clothes and bows
1 is under a yr old and the other three are under 7 but adults


----------



## jen_hedz

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 8 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848857


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 6 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848137





> Ellie's SS buddy lives southeast of us and likes bows.[/B]


Next hint... Ellie's SS buddy loves bully sticks
[/B][/QUOTE]
New hint... Ellie's SS buddy is a girl.


----------



## mpappie

I think i know!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

double post. sorry


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter says that certain mommies need to post more clues!! He has a few guesses but needs more hints!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 5 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847544


> dexter wanted to leave this hint for his secret buddy not sure what he is trying to say though maybe he could share a dog beer with his buddy or maybe a butt wiper or heini sniffer so maybe it is a boy - i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Dexter looks a lot like some Mainers I have seen - maybe he is Hunter's SS?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 9 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849232


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 9 2009, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849162





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848818





> Hints #1-3: Hunter's SS lives south of us, wears pink and is always treated like a real princess
> Hints 4 & 5: Hunter's SS is an only child and isn't from New England ( gasp!)
> Hint #6: Hunter's SS has an S in her name
> Hint #7: Hunter's SS has a topknot.
> Hint #8: Hunter's SS lives in a state that touches the Ocean
> Hint #9: Hunter's SS lives in a State that Hunter's mom used to visit a lot as a kid to play minigolf with her great grandpa.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Last Hint: Hunter will be mailing his SS gift out this week.[/B]


Wow! I am still waiting for some gifts that I've ordered to arrive in them mail ... probably tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't believe how much time I have been taking(well, yes, I can) finding gifts that Snowball and I hope his SS buddy will really love. It's been lots of fun! I plan to mail our package out closer to Thanksgiving.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We are able to mail so early because I happened to have a slow week when announcements were made and thought I should take advantage of it! I had also planned to shop for people gifts that weekend so it was perfect! I really hope that Hunter's SS like her gifts - Hunter really enjoyed working on them 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am sure Hunter's SS buddy will love her gifts! :wub: And, I can't wait to see if it's who I am guessing Hunter's secret buddy might be.


----------



## phesty

Josie says: My buddy has posted in this thread....hee hee!!!


----------



## angel's mom

I forgot who Angel's buddy is! I hate being old & forgetful! Guess I'd better go pull out my cheat sheet. Just have a couple more items to get before I start wrapping them. 

I noticed that the one I believe is Angel's SS hasn't posted in this thread in quite a while. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Toby's Mom

I think I know who is Toby's SS!


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 5 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885


> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


Tyler says he lives north of Kodi in a city so nice, they named it twice "New York, New York" Actually city and state if you want to get technical. Woof?


----------



## Snowbody

I don't think Tyler's SS buddy has posted here yet.


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 9 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849439


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 5 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885





> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


Tyler says he lives north of Kodi in a city so nice, they named it twice "New York, New York" Actually city and state if you want to get technical. Woof? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I remember that hint. Hmmmm... (off to check the spread sheet)


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi's SS Buddy has posted in this thread, not a lot though, just a couple times.


----------



## Kara

Our SS buddy's havent posted here in this thread yet, so they probably havent seen our hints.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 9 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849421


> I forgot who Angel's buddy is! I hate being old & forgetful! Guess I'd better go pull out my cheat sheet. Just have a couple more items to get before I start wrapping them.
> 
> I noticed that the one I believe is Angel's SS hasn't posted in this thread in quite a while. Hmmmmmm......[/B]


I think Angel needs to give a few hints!


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 10 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849510


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 9 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849421





> I forgot who Angel's buddy is! I hate being old & forgetful! Guess I'd better go pull out my cheat sheet. Just have a couple more items to get before I start wrapping them.
> 
> I noticed that the one I believe is Angel's SS hasn't posted in this thread in quite a while. Hmmmmmm......[/B]


I think Angel needs to give a few hints!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:brownbag: okay, let me come up with some good ones


----------



## angel's mom

Here's an original hint. Angel's buddy is a boy and prefers the natural state to wearing clothes.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Ok…so I’ve been a bit ‘stingy’ on the hints. lol I just don’t want to give it away too early in the game!

Hint #1: Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.
Hint #2: Zoe & Jett's SS buddies have two parents.

New Hint:
Zoe & Jett’s buddies are brother and sister and live somewhere we’ve never been, but would love to visit!


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 10 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849595


> Ok…so I’ve been a bit ‘stingy’ on the hints. lol I just don’t want to give it away too early in the game!
> 
> Hint #1: Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.
> Hint #2: Zoe & Jett's SS buddies have two parents.
> 
> New Hint:
> Zoe & Jett’s buddies are brother and sister and live somewhere we’ve never been, but would love to visit![/B]


So you are saying B&E still have a chance?! Hmm....unless you have been to NJ before!


----------



## HaleysMom

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 5 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847844


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846723





> Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:[/B]


Third hint: and does not wear bows...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fourth hint: posted in this thread but not much.....


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 10 2009, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849640


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 5 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847844





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846723





> Our SS Buddy is a boy and lives North of us  :biggrin:[/B]


Third hint: and does not wear bows...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fourth hint: posted in this thread but not much.....
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hmmmmm, this could be Micky. He's a boy, he doesn't wear bows, he is north of you, and I havne't posted much.


----------



## MORGANM

The suspense is killing me!! I still don’t know who has Martini and Oreo.

However Martini and Oreo have mailed off their SS buddies gifts and they should be arriving next week!

Hint: Martini and Oreo's SS buddies are sisters.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 10 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849610


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 10 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849595





> Ok…so I’ve been a bit ‘stingy’ on the hints. lol I just don’t want to give it away too early in the game!
> 
> Hint #1: Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.
> Hint #2: Zoe & Jett's SS buddies have two parents.
> 
> New Hint:
> Zoe & Jett’s buddies are brother and sister and live somewhere we’ve never been, but would love to visit![/B]


So you are saying B&E still have a chance?! Hmm....unless you have been to NJ before! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL....being stingy with the hints. Remember?

Ok...hint #4. Z&J's buddies live near the ocean.


----------



## Canada

In our hint...we actually gave it away who our SS buddies are! (If you read between the lines!  )
We think we have enough gifts...now on to the wrapping!


----------



## Cupcake2007

Cup and Muffs buddies live close to water


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 10 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849687


> In our hint...we actually gave it away who our SS buddies are! (If you read between the lines!  )
> We think we have enough gifts...now on to the wrapping![/B]


I think I know!!!!!!


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 6 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885


> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


2nd clue: Kodi's buddy lives in a place where it snows and gets really cold.

3rd clue: He lives in a BIG city where loads of tourist flock to see this national monument which welcomes visitors, immigrants, and returning Americans traveling by ship!!!


----------



## iheartbisou

just wondering..do we open the packages once we receive them or do we all wait for a particular date instead?


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 10 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849728


> QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 10 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849687





> In our hint...we actually gave it away who our SS buddies are! (If you read between the lines!  )
> We think we have enough gifts...now on to the wrapping![/B]


I think I know!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Very smart, Detective Hunter! :thumbsup: You get a belly rub for that one! You and Erin must have figured it out together.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 10 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849798


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 6 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885





> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


2nd clue: Kodi's buddy lives in a place where it snows and gets really cold.

3rd clue: He lives in a BIG city where loads of tourist flock to see this national monument which welcomes visitors, immigrants, and returning Americans traveling by ship!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure I got your SS buddy figured out!


----------



## gibbert

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 10 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849677


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 10 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849610





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 10 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849595





> Ok…so I've been a bit 'stingy' on the hints. lol I just don't want to give it away too early in the game!
> 
> Hint #1: Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.
> Hint #2: Zoe & Jett's SS buddies have two parents.
> 
> New Hint:
> Zoe & Jett's buddies are brother and sister and live somewhere we've never been, but would love to visit![/B]


So you are saying B&E still have a chance?! Hmm....unless you have been to NJ before!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL....being stingy with the hints. Remember?

Ok...hint #4. Z&J's buddies live near the ocean.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh! Oh! Oh! We still have a chance too! T&T are in the same family, as it turns out! They have 2 mommies ... that counts as parents! They're brother and sister, too! And who wouldn't wanna visit Atlanta?? Hmmm ... they live near the ocean, huh? That one's a little difficult to read into. Do we live near the ocean? I'll have to ask Tchelsi and the Tot ... *they'll* know. :yes: 

Crystal, maybe if you could just mention whether or not Zoe and Jett's SS buddies are MUPPETS ... ? Thanks a bunch, that would really help out a ton! :Flowers 2:


----------



## gibbert

My hints have been more than a little vague. This one will be our best hint ...

BOTH of our SS buddies live in a totally different hemi than us!

I shan't be listing our previous hints here. If someone wants to figure out who we have, they're gonna hafta *work* for it - LOL!


----------



## Orla

Clue 1
Milo's SS buddy lives far far away from us!
Clue 2
Milo's SS buddy likes bows!
Clue 3
Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! 
Clue 4
Milo's SS buddy isn't the only furbaby in their house!
Clue 5
Milo's SS buddy likes pink!
Clue 6
His SS buddy is very cute!!!

*Clue 7
His SS buddy wears clothes*

Just one more clue left!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou

We live 10 minutes from the ocean!!!! :Sunny Smile: 

Here is a re-cap......
HINT 1: Benny and Emma have 2 fluffs from the same household
HINT 2: Their Mama started a topic in Heath & Behavior within the last 2 weeks 
HINT 3: B&E's buddies live in a climate similar to us but we think it gets colder where our buddies live
HINT 4: B&E's sibling buddies like cheese
And HINT 5: Both B&E's buddies do NOT share any of the same letters in their names. 

I am done giving hints for awhile...I think I may have given it away too early LOL! :brownbag: 

Hmmm.....I think I have narrowed down who has B&E to 2 people. My detective work will have to continue. olice:


----------



## njdrake

One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not. 

I'm still completely clueless (this seems to be normal for me) with ours and at this point I don't even have a maybe LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 11 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849918


> I am done giving hints for awhile...I think I may have given it away too early LOL! :brownbag:[/B]


I left mine so it could have been 2 possible pooches (maybe 3) - I had one more hint but was afraid it would give it away 100%. I just love giving clues


----------



## mpappie

our buddies have posted here only a few times.
They do like bows!
They live west of us.


----------



## Orla

Finally got a box to mail the presents in - its a Dell box so gonna wrap it in christmas paper :biggrin: 
am still waiting on one more gift to arrive, should be here tomorrow and then I'm going mail all of the gifts to Milo's SS :biggrin:


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 11 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849832


> just wondering..do we open the packages once we receive them or do we all wait for a particular date instead?[/B]


Good question....anyone?

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 11 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849858


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 10 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849798





> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 6 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885





> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


2nd clue: Kodi's buddy lives in a place where it snows and gets really cold.

3rd clue: He lives in a BIG city where loads of tourist flock to see this national monument which welcomes visitors, immigrants, and returning Americans traveling by ship!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure I got your SS buddy figured out! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

GREAT!!!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 11 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850009


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 11 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849832





> just wondering..do we open the packages once we receive them or do we all wait for a particular date instead?[/B]


Good question....anyone?

[/B][/QUOTE]

well, I'm waiting as long as possible when I get Milo's gift!


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 11 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850045


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 11 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850009





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 11 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849832





> just wondering..do we open the packages once we receive them or do we all wait for a particular date instead?[/B]


Good question....anyone?

[/B][/QUOTE]

well, I'm waiting as long as possible when I get Milo's gift!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Last year there was a date that we all opened the gifts we received. i cant wait!!!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 11 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850051


> QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 11 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850045





> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 11 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850009





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 11 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849832





> just wondering..do we open the packages once we receive them or do we all wait for a particular date instead?[/B]


Good question....anyone?

[/B][/QUOTE]

well, I'm waiting as long as possible when I get Milo's gift!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Last year there was a date that we all opened the gifts we received. i cant wait!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

cool!!! 

Milo and I are very excited! :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake

I think last year we had a date that we could open them but some people preferred to wait until Christmas. 
I have mine about ready but I'm not going to mail my boxes until around the deadline. Once your SS gets your box they know who you are and the temptation to open that box is huge! :blink:


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 11 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850074


> I think last year we had a date that we could open them but some people preferred to wait until Christmas.
> I have mine about ready but I'm not going to mail my boxes until around the deadline. Once your SS gets your box they know who you are and the temptation to open that box is huge! :blink:[/B]


Thanks!!! Kodi and I will also be tempted!


----------



## cindy6755

I still can't guess who our SS is. I am going to have to reread all the posts again and see if I can figure it out! This is so much fun, I can't wait and either can Cookie and Sweetpea.[attachment=58278SCN0622.JPG]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I think there should be a date where we can all open the presents. And I'm waiting until the last possible moment to send ours out so their SS buddies won't find out too soon. I LOVE the suspense.

I'm totally loving the clues and think I have a few figured out...unless someone were to be devious and give clues that are true, but elude to other SM members.

Can't imagine who would do that. BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA ::rubbing hands together like an evil villan:: Too bad I don't have a mustache I can twirl. Hey Jett...c'mere!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 11 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850139


> I think there should be a date where we can all open the presents. And I'm waiting until the last possible moment to send ours out so their SS buddies won't find out too soon. I LOVE the suspense.
> 
> I'm totally loving the clues and think I have a few figured out...unless someone were to be devious and give clues that are true, but elude to other SM members.
> 
> Can't imagine who would do that. BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA ::rubbing hands together like an evil villan:: Too bad I don't have a mustache I can twirl. Hey Jett...c'mere![/B]



ha ha ha ha


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 11 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850074


> I think last year we had a date that we could open them but some people preferred to wait until Christmas.
> I have mine about ready but I'm not going to mail my boxes until around the deadline. Once your SS gets your box they know who you are and the temptation to open that box is huge! :blink:[/B]


Same here! Everything came yesterday. I'm going to wrap the presents this weekend and send them around the deadline. Getting presents around Thanksgiving is too much temptation!


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 12 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850074


> I think last year we had a date that we could open them but some people preferred to wait until Christmas.
> I have mine about ready but I'm not going to mail my boxes until around the deadline. Once your SS gets your box they know who you are and the temptation to open that box is huge! :blink:[/B]


I already mailed my package..but I was worried if there were any delays as it's coming from Asia- sometimes they arrive within 2/3 weeks and sometimes it's longer. Hopefully Bisou's buddy can resist opening it before Thanksgiving!

...I don't think Bisou will be able to resist opening hers though (_I will _but she's another question)


Last hint for Bisou's buddy. I've been there before and it took me around 8 hours to drive through one end of the province/territory/state to the other end. Too long!!


----------



## Toby's Mom

Should our SS get their present before Thanksgiving, feel free to to open it--we don't care!


----------



## jenniferhope423

I wrote a message to our SS to open their gift before Christmas because there are things inside that they will want to use during the holidays


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 11 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849884


> My hints have been more than a little vague. This one will be our best hint ...
> 
> BOTH of our SS buddies live in a totally different hemi than us!
> 
> I shan't be listing our previous hints here. If someone wants to figure out who we have, they're gonna hafta *work* for it - LOL![/B]



Hmmm I wonder if they live in Australia...


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 10 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849724


> Cup and Muffs buddies live close to water[/B]


So far we fit all your descriptions.
we are a sister and brother
we wear bows
Kaia has 2 A's in Her name
Gucci is a Lux name
We live close to Texas(Louisiana!)
And... we live close to water(Mississippi River, False River, and the Atchafalaya!)

It's US????


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Nov 12 2009, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850220


> I wrote a message to our SS to open their gift before Christmas because there are things inside that they will want to use during the holidays [/B]


same


----------



## donnad

My clues have been very vague. I am afraid of giving away who my SS Buddy is. My next clue is....my SS Buddy likes soft toys.

I also am mailing closer to the deadline. I want it to be closer to Christmas, than Thanksgiving. Now on the other hand, I don't know how much self control I would have, if Chloe received her gift early.


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Nov 12 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850433


> My clues have been very vague. I am afraid of giving away who my SS Buddy is. My next clue is....my SS Buddy likes soft toys.
> 
> I also am mailing closer to the deadline. I want it to be closer to Christmas, than Thanksgiving. Now on the other hand, I don't know how much self control I would have, if Chloe received her gift early.[/B]


I think all of your clues have matched Milo BUT if your mailing close to the deadline then it must not be him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here's another hint -- one of our Buddies has an A in their name.


----------



## Orla

Clue 1
Milo's SS buddy lives far far away from us!
Clue 2
Milo's SS buddy likes bows!
Clue 3
Milo's SS buddy will probably have lots of snow for Christmas!!!!! 
Clue 4
Milo's SS buddy isn't the only furbaby in their house!
Clue 5
Milo's SS buddy likes pink!
Clue 6
His SS buddy is very cute!!!
Clue 7
His SS buddy wears clothes

*Clue 8 - Last Clue!!!!!
Milo's SS buddy is 1 of 2*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here's another hint -- one of our Buddies has an A in their name.

Also, please read the thread I started answering many questions that have been asked.


----------



## angel's mom

The first year I was a part of SS, Angel was the first one to receive her gifts, right after Thanksgiving. We went ahead and opened them & they were wonderful. I have to say though, I wish I had waited to open them until closer to Christmas whenever else was excited and opening theirs. Even if we get them early, we'll wait at least until others get theirs and starts opening them. It is more fun to be a part of the group in the reveals. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 11 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850139


> I think there should be a date where we can all open the presents. And I'm waiting until the last possible moment to send ours out so their SS buddies won't find out too soon. I LOVE the suspense.
> 
> I'm totally loving the clues and think I have a few figured out...unless someone were to be devious and give clues that are true, but elude to other SM members.
> 
> Can't imagine who would do that. BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA ::rubbing hands together like an evil villan:: Too bad I don't have a mustache I can twirl. Hey Jett...c'mere![/B]


Crystal...do you have a damsel tied to the railroad tracks too? :rofl:


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 10 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849798


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 6 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885





> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


2nd clue: Kodi's buddy lives in a place where it snows and gets really cold.

3rd clue: He lives in a BIG city where loads of tourist flock to see this national monument which welcomes visitors, immigrants, and returning Americans traveling by ship!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tyler and Lady Liberty are smiling today :biggrin: (Of course he has no idea what's in store for him on Monday with his neuter thus the smile now) :bysmilie: As a matter of fact, Tyler's grandmother came to NYC on a ship from England during WW1 and was greeted by Lady Liberty. Tyler's also wondering why his SS buddy hasn't posted here at all so far.


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850452


> Here's another hint -- one of our Buddies has an A in their name.
> 
> Also, please read the thread I started answering many questions that have been asked.[/B]


Hmmmm could be Emm*A* or Benj*A*min?????


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850473


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 10 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849798





> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 6 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885





> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


2nd clue: Kodi's buddy lives in a place where it snows and gets really cold.

3rd clue: He lives in a BIG city where loads of tourist flock to see this national monument which welcomes visitors, immigrants, and returning Americans traveling by ship!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Tyler and Lady Liberty are smiling today *:biggrin: (Of course he has no idea what's in store for him on Monday with his neuter thus the smile now) :bysmilie: *As a matter of fact, Tyler's grandmother came to NYC on a ship from England during WW1 and was greeted by Lady Liberty.* Tyler's also wondering why his SS buddy hasn't posted here at all so far.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## gibbert

OK, I have news ... I officially know (sort of) who has Tchelsi and Tatumn now. Did I mention my sister is psycho ... oops, I mean PSYCHIC?? She clued me in. :yes: And let me tell you ... T&T couldn't be happier! 

:Happy_Dance: :jackrabbitslims:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 12 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850583


> OK, I have news ... I officially know who has Tchelsi and Tatumn now. Did I mention my sister is psycho ... oops, I mean PSYCHIC?? She clued me in. :yes: And let me tell you ... T&T couldn't be happier![/B]


well, its not us so the T's must have some level of disappointment! (hee hee). Sine I haven't figured out Hunter's SS yet can you please ask your sister to clue us in as to who we have?!?!?


----------



## gibbert

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850585


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 12 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850583





> OK, I have news ... I officially know who has Tchelsi and Tatumn now. Did I mention my sister is psycho ... oops, I mean PSYCHIC?? She clued me in. :yes: And let me tell you ... T&T couldn't be happier![/B]


well, its not us so the T's must have some level of disappointment! (hee hee). Sine I haven't figured out Hunter's SS yet can you please ask your sister to clue us in as to who we have?!?!?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem, Erin ... just PM me.

:smtease:


----------



## gibbert

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 11 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850139


> I think there should be a date where we can all open the presents. And I'm waiting until the last possible moment to send ours out so their SS buddies won't find out too soon. I LOVE the suspense.
> 
> I'm totally loving the clues and think I have a few figured out...unless someone were to be devious and give clues that are true, but elude to other SM members.
> 
> Can't imagine who would do that. BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA ::rubbing hands together like an evil villan:: Too bad I don't have a mustache I can twirl. Hey Jett...c'mere![/B]


Crystal ... it's so funny that you say that ... we twirl the Tater Tot moustache all the time when we're being dastardly. In fact, I was just dastardly 5 minutes ago, and I was just a' twirlin' away! *SIGH* I am SO easily entertained ...


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 10 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849554


> Here's an original hint. Angel's buddy is a boy and prefers the natural state to wearing clothes.[/B]


this is an interesting hint:=)


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 12 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850557


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850473





> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 10 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849798





> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 6 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847885





> Kodi's SS buddy is a boy and he lives North of us in a place where the city and state have the same name. [/B]


2nd clue: Kodi's buddy lives in a place where it snows and gets really cold.

3rd clue: He lives in a BIG city where loads of tourist flock to see this national monument which welcomes visitors, immigrants, and returning Americans traveling by ship!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Tyler and Lady Liberty are smiling today *:biggrin: (Of course he has no idea what's in store for him on Monday with his neuter thus the smile now) :bysmilie: *As a matter of fact, Tyler's grandmother came to NYC on a ship from England during WW1 and was greeted by Lady Liberty.* Tyler's also wondering why his SS buddy hasn't posted here at all so far.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's so funny. On the subway today I suddenly thought "Wait. It might not be Tyler. It could be Casanova!" Now I see this. Phew. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie's SS is NOT an only child. In fact there is a lot of company in the house!


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie could also have a crush on his SS.


----------



## angel's mom

(I love those pictures of Moxie!)

Angel's buddy is an only furchild, I think.


----------



## Orla

I mailed our SS gift today :biggrin: 
It should take about 2 weeks to get to our SS buddy but just incase it should take a little longer I decided to mail it a little early


----------



## jen_hedz

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 9 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849289


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 8 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848857





> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 6 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848137





> Ellie's SS buddy lives southeast of us and likes bows.[/B]


Next hint... Ellie's SS buddy loves bully sticks
[/B][/QUOTE]
New hint... Ellie's SS buddy is a girl.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ellie's SS buddy has posted in this thread.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Ok, Zippy and I haven't be on much because Mommy is still typing one handed and Zippy tries to shop when she is online lol. As of this morning, there were 19 pages to go through so we read and read...never made it all the way through lol.

Hints for our SS:

HER mommy last posted Nov 10th
She lives North of us
SHE has 2 vowels in her name


Crystal is helping with part of her surprises! She will get her SS gifts in 2 shippings.

Do we open whenever we want to this year? Last year Zippy knew the box was for her as she could smell something good inside. I told her no. I had to go to the post office, and when I came back she had gone to get a tissue out of the garbage can, brought it downstairs and shredded it all around the box. I guess this was to announce her displeasure with my decision to NOT open the box lol.


----------



## yukki

Yukki and Genki's SS lives south of us.


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Yukki @ Nov 13 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850803


> Yukki and Genki's SS lives south of us.[/B]


Well, that narrows that down really nice.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 13 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850809


> QUOTE (Yukki @ Nov 13 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850803





> Yukki and Genki's SS lives south of us.[/B]


Well, that narrows that down really nice. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: 

Who like myself, I suppose, hasn't given an over abundance of hints.


----------



## beckinwolf

One more hint from me: Micky's SS has not posted in this thread yet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Hint #1: Jett and Zoe are Secret Santa's to two fluffs that are in the same family.

Hint #2: Zoe & Jett's SS buddies have two parents.

Hint #3: Zoe & Jett's buddies are brother and sister and live somewhere we've never been, but would love to visit!

Hint #4: Z&J's buddies live near the ocean.

New Hint
Hint #5: The city where Z&J’s buddies live also has a view of an unusual mountain.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy's SS gifts are scheduled to be mailed off a little closer to the dealine date so it will be more like Christmas. She really hopes that her SS buddy loves everything because she picked it all out for her once she understood that sending her combs, brushes, and shampoos were not acceptable to send a gifts. lol


----------



## jenniferhope423

Our package was mailed out yesterday to our SS... 

It is headed to a place where the temperature is 65 degrees right now 

Here is our package before it was wrapped up...
[attachment=58353hoto3.jpg]
Here is Bailey adding her love to the gift before it is sent out...
[attachment=58356hoto1.jpg]


----------



## Kara

We are hoping to mailk our package out by next Friday. We still have a few things to arrive here before we can post, and are hoping they get here this week. I did order something online from the US to be delivered right to our SS buddy so they will recieve them first...hopefully also by next week. :biggrin:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Oct 31 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845741


> Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
> Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 1 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846061


> Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847107


> Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847713


> Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
> Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state[/B]


New hint: Breeze's SS has posted many times here in this thread
Sparkles SS has not posted at all yet, where are you?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Both Lacie's and Tilly's SS Buddies live East of us.

At least one buddy has an "A" in his/her name.

One buddy has a "B" in his/her name.

At least one buddy has an "E" in his/her name.

And at least one of the buddies likes pink (may be a cross dresses -- who knows. :biggrin: )


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 13 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850926


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Oct 31 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845741





> Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
> Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 1 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846061


> Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847107


> Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847713


> Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
> Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state[/B]


New hint: Breeze's SS has posted many times here in this thread
Sparkles SS has not posted at all yet, where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Could I be Breeze's SS mom??? Could I?? xoxo Hunter


----------



## angel's mom

Angel's SS buddy doesn't post to SM as often as she used to.


----------



## Toby's Mom

Are we supposed to post when we mail the package? :huh:


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 13 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850764


> Ok, Zippy and I haven't be on much because Mommy is still typing one handed and Zippy tries to shop when she is online lol. As of this morning, there were 19 pages to go through so we read and read...never made it all the way through lol
> 
> Do we open whenever we want to this year? Last year Zippy knew the box was for her as she could smell something good inside. I told her no. I had to go to the post office, and when I came back she had gone to get a tissue out of the garbage can, brought it downstairs and shredded it all around the box. I guess this was to announce her displeasure with my decision to NOT open the box lol.[/B]


But this is such a riveting mystery! You must read it all! :biggrin: The suspense!

Wow! Your Zippy is one smart lil' cookie, shredding that tissie right NEXT to the box! Where are you going to hide her gift this year?



So far, our SS buddies have been flying under the radar...
We're all done shopping up a storm, and we bought the wrapping paper yesterday. We're SO exciting for our buddies, we hope they'll like the presents!


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 13 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850930


> Both Lacie's and Tilly's SS Buddies live East of us.
> 
> At least one buddy has an "A" in his/her name.
> 
> One buddy has a "B" in his/her name.
> 
> At least one buddy has an "E" in his/her name.
> 
> And at least one of the buddies likes pink (may be a cross dresses -- who knows. :biggrin: )[/B]


Hummm. This could be Bailey. We live East of you, have a A, B, & E in her name, and love pink!


----------



## Kutsmail1

Yep, Zippy is a smart little girl...and she uses it for evil lol. I had a series of pictures I took that day, but I failed to make sure I backed up my computer stuff and lost them. They were so cute and told the story that day.

Another HINT FOR Zippy's SS buddy: Likes bright colors


----------



## ilovemymaltese

It's so hard to tell with names for Gigi b/c I put both her real name, Darla Giselle, and her nickname, the one you all know her by, Gigi, on the questionair sheet. :huh:


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie thanks you!

Moxie's SS Lives in a state with more than one vowel!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Nov 14 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851207


> Moxie thanks you!
> 
> Moxie's SS Lives in a state with more than one vowel![/B]


I think Snowball's SS lives in a state that has five vowels.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 14 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851134


> It's so hard to tell with names for Gigi b/c I put both her real name, Darla Giselle, and her nickname, the one you all know her by, Gigi, on the questionair sheet. :huh:[/B]


Well, now you just have to lay awake at night figuring it out! Good luck! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kutsmail1

HINT for Zippy's SS buddy: Here is the weather forecast for where you are. NICE!!

63° | 47°Mon

57° | 36°Tue


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 15 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851304


> HINT for Zippy's SS buddy: Here is the weather forecast for where you are. NICE!!
> 
> 63° | 47°Mon
> 
> 57° | 36°Tue[/B]


Isn't Milo anyway! :smrofl:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 15 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851304


> HINT for Zippy's SS buddy: Here is the weather forecast for where you are. NICE!!
> 
> 63° | 47°Mon
> 
> 57° | 36°Tue[/B]


Omg, our temp is 64 monday, 58 tuesday!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 13 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850926


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Oct 31 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845741





> Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
> Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 1 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846061


> Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847107


> Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847713


> Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
> Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state[/B]


New hint: Breeze's SS has posted many times here in this thread
Sparkles SS has not posted at all yet, where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Another hint: 
Breeze's SS has an "E" in their name
Sparkles SS has more than one "E" in their name


----------



## njdrake

We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving. 


PAST CLUES
We have 2 girls in the same family 
The girls live about 6 hours from us. 
One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL) 

Our little boy is an only child.
He's about 6 hours away too. 
One of his favorite colors is blue. 

One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not. 

NEW CLUE
Our girls both have e's in their names.
Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851387


> We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> PAST CLUES
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not.
> 
> NEW CLUE
> Our girls both have e's in their names.
> Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.[/B]



Wow gifts galore!!!! Beautiful job!!!

Hmm....so I think I have your lil boy figured out!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 15 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851369


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 13 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850926





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Oct 31 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845741





> Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
> Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 1 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846061


> Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847107


> Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847713


> Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
> Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state[/B]


New hint: Breeze's SS has posted many times here in this thread
Sparkles SS has not posted at all yet, where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Another hint: 
Breeze's SS has an "E" in their name
Sparkles SS has more than one "E" in their name
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hunter has an E in his name, and lives north of Miss Breeze!!! Could she be his SS?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851387


> We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> PAST CLUES
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not.
> 
> NEW CLUE
> Our girls both have e's in their names.
> Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.[/B]


Oh my, there are three lucky fluffs out there who are going to receive lots of beautifully wrapped gifts!!! I LOVE the stocking, too! Soooo cute with the puppy paws. I haven't seen one like that. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851506


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851387





> We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> PAST CLUES
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not.
> 
> NEW CLUE
> Our girls both have e's in their names.
> Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.[/B]



Wow gifts galore!!!! Beautiful job!!!

Hmm....so I think I have your lil boy figured out! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm ... I wonder what name makes you think of cold weather. Hmm.


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851641


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851506





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851387





> We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> PAST CLUES
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not.
> 
> NEW CLUE
> Our girls both have e's in their names.
> Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.[/B]



Wow gifts galore!!!! Beautiful job!!!

Hmm....so I think I have your lil boy figured out! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm ... I wonder what name makes you think of cold weather. Hmm. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Kat's Snowy makes me think of Winter too... :biggrin: 

Although I am not too sure if they are participating.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Okay, here's one more clue for Snowball's SS buddy. 

I can't show all of the wrapped gfts here before Christmas. Some gifts ... yes. All of the gifts ... no.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 15 2009, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851642


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851641





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851506





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851387





> We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> PAST CLUES
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not.
> 
> NEW CLUE
> Our girls both have e's in their names.
> Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.[/B]



Wow gifts galore!!!! Beautiful job!!!

Hmm....so I think I have your lil boy figured out! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm ... I wonder what name makes you think of cold weather. Hmm. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Kat's Snowy makes me think of Winter too... :biggrin: 

Although I am not too sure if they are participating.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Could be. Although I thought it took more than six hours to fly to Dubai.


----------



## dr.jaimie

finished packing up our boxes and will be headed out to their buddies tomorrow!


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851648


> QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 15 2009, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851642





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851641





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 15 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851506





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851387





> We did it! We have our SS's gifts wrapped and ready to go. This is so much fun. We'll get them in the mail right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> PAST CLUES
> We have 2 girls in the same family
> The girls live about 6 hours from us.
> One likes cloths and the other doesn't. (that could be Zoey and Tess LOL)
> 
> Our little boy is an only child.
> He's about 6 hours away too.
> One of his favorite colors is blue.
> 
> One of our SS buddies has posted several times in this thread but the other has not.
> 
> NEW CLUE
> Our girls both have e's in their names.
> Our boy's name makes you think of cold weather.[/B]



Wow gifts galore!!!! Beautiful job!!!

Hmm....so I think I have your lil boy figured out! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm ... I wonder what name makes you think of cold weather. Hmm. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Kat's Snowy makes me think of Winter too... :biggrin: 

Although I am not too sure if they are participating.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Could be. Although I thought it took more than six hours to fly to Dubai. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lol :w00t: I think you might be right there...haha


----------



## njdrake

I love reading this thread!

I should have added when I put that our buddy was 6 hours away that the time really depends on who's driving. I could do it in 6 but my husband would probably make it in 7. So I guess that clue can be a little off one way or the other :HistericalSmiley: 

I still have no idea at all who has the girls. I should have tried making a spreadsheet too!


----------



## Orla

I think I know who has Milo but I'm not sure.


----------



## tygrr_lily

i'm trying not to post too much because i think i could very easily give it away...

but here's one more clue: Paddy's SS has been known to cross dress from time to time  

we're not going to send out our package until closer to the deadline b/c i've ordered a ton of things online, but it takes a while for things to get sent here to Canada


----------



## Kutsmail1

I dont see any posts yet from Zippys SS...we are watching though :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 16 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851715


> I love reading this thread!
> 
> I should have added when I put that our buddy was 6 hours away that the time really depends on who's driving. I could do it in 6 but my husband would probably make it in 7. So I guess that clue can be a little off one way or the other :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I still have no idea at all who has the girls. I should have tried making a spreadsheet too![/B]


Oh, I took that into consideration. By about 28 minutes or so ...  I figured you probably drive, shall we say ... *expresso* at times. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007

guess whattttttt,,,,,, we got our PACKAGE in the mail....... more details later.... as it gets closer to the opening date... ill post pics and do the reveal!!!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 16 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851858


> guess whattttttt,,,,,, we got our PACKAGE in the mail....... more details later.... as it gets closer to the opening date... ill post pics and do the reveal!!![/B]



wow!!! how can you resist opening it???


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 16 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851870


> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 16 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851858





> guess whattttttt,,,,,, we got our PACKAGE in the mail....... more details later.... as it gets closer to the opening date... ill post pics and do the reveal!!![/B]



wow!!! how can you resist opening it???
[/B][/QUOTE]



i put it in the room where i have the cleaning things.... a place i dont go to often lol... (i seriously did)


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 16 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851875


> QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 16 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851870





> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 16 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851858





> guess whattttttt,,,,,, we got our PACKAGE in the mail....... more details later.... as it gets closer to the opening date... ill post pics and do the reveal!!![/B]



wow!!! how can you resist opening it???
[/B][/QUOTE]



i put it in the room where i have the cleaning things.... a place i dont go to often lol... (i seriously did)
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!


----------



## yukki

Just learned about the thread...sorry. Yukki's and Genki's SS buddies are a boy and a girl.


----------



## Terry36

I received a Big BOX surprise when I arrived home this afternoon! Kodi's Christmas package came from her buddy!!! :Happy_Dance: I have hidden the box from her and my daughter till Christmas. :HistericalSmiley: I will update with pictures as soon as my camera battery charges. 

Thanks


----------



## Kara

Oh gosh, I dont think I would be able to resist opening it. Although I would wait to upload photos until everyone else started.

This year sure has gone so fast, I really cant believe its almost Christmas time already.

I am so excited, so are Mill and Murph.


----------



## Snowbody

Got the last gift for Tyler's SS today. Tried to get a variety but Tyler's SS sort of has it all (hint, hint). I still don't think she's posted here yet but if she did she'd be typing from somewhere in the midwest. Now I have to figure out how to pack things. :bysmilie:


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 16 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852012


> Oh gosh, I dont think I would be able to resist opening it. *Although I would wait to upload photos until everyone else started.*This year sure has gone so fast, I really cant believe its almost Christmas time already.
> 
> I am so excited, so are Mill and Murph.[/B]


I took pics of Kodi around the UPS box. You don't think that's ok?


----------



## angel's mom

I think it would be just fine to post pics of Kodi around the UPS box and post them. It still leaves the reveal for us to look forward to.


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851825


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 16 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851715





> I love reading this thread!
> 
> I should have added when I put that our buddy was 6 hours away that the time really depends on who's driving. I could do it in 6 but my husband would probably make it in 7. So I guess that clue can be a little off one way or the other :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I still have no idea at all who has the girls. I should have tried making a spreadsheet too![/B]


Oh, I took that into consideration. By about 28 minutes or so ...  I figured you probably drive, shall we say ... *expresso* at times. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like that! LOL *expresso* sounds so much better than the terms my husband uses for my driving. :smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 16 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852078


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851825





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 16 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851715





> I love reading this thread!
> 
> I should have added when I put that our buddy was 6 hours away that the time really depends on who's driving. I could do it in 6 but my husband would probably make it in 7. So I guess that clue can be a little off one way or the other :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I still have no idea at all who has the girls. I should have tried making a spreadsheet too![/B]


Oh, I took that into consideration. By about 28 minutes or so ...  I figured you probably drive, shall we say ... *expresso* at times. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like that! LOL *expresso* sounds so much better than the terms my husband uses for my driving. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, you know how hubbies can be when it comes to critiquing how we drive. Don't be surprised if he suggests you get a pilots license ... that is, the next time you drive a little over the speed limit!


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 17 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852024


> QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 16 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852012





> Oh gosh, I dont think I would be able to resist opening it. *Although I would wait to upload photos until everyone else started.*This year sure has gone so fast, I really cant believe its almost Christmas time already.
> 
> I am so excited, so are Mill and Murph.[/B]


I took pics of Kodi around the UPS box. You don't think that's ok?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh heck yes I think thats ok, I would be okay with you opening the box and posting pics...  I was just saying that I (myself) would wait til others have posted some reveal pics casue it makes it just all over with so quick...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

No reveals until after December 5th.

Joe is putting together a very special place to post our reveals.

And I don't trust my Gift Buddies not to open theirs early, so thaty won't be mailed until after Thanksgiving.  (I don't have the will power not to open packages that we received.  )


----------



## Kutsmail1

In recapping Zippy's SS buddy hints

Lives north of me where it gets pretty cold, but temps right now are pretty mild and clear.
Likes bright colors
Is a girl
Has 2 vowels in her name

Next hint: she likes soft toys

I don't think she has read any of the posts though because I don't see any posts from her. If she does read through them, she might be able to guess. We have scheduled packages to go out the first week of December so it will be closer to Christmas. We will be very excited to hear what she thinks when her surprises arrive!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter delayed sending his gift out because he decided that he wanted to share some more of his favorite treats with his SS so they were picked up at a local pet shop party (and his mom came down with the stomach flu)! He is wrapping everything up as we speak and hopefully will be posting pictures later tonight. All he has left to do is get his SS a card!


----------



## HaleysMom

We are waiting for some gifts I ordered, then we will wrap and post pics!!


----------



## Kutsmail1

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 17 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852431


> Hunter delayed sending his gift out because he decided that he wanted to share some more of his favorite treats with his SS so they were picked up at a local pet shop party (and his mom came down with the stomach flu)! He is wrapping everything up as we speak and hopefully will be posting pictures later tonight. All he has left to do is get his SS a card![/B]


Well, I am sure that Hunter's SS is going to be very excited over the treats. Good thinking Hunter. Hope Mommy is feeling better.


----------



## gibbert

We are waiting on the last couple of items Tchelsi & Tatumn ordered to come in, then they will get to wrappin'! I told them I'd help out, but only if they run into major issues.


----------



## honeybun

I have only just read this thread today am waiting for items to arrive then will post. Billy and Co have four in the family where females are mostly predominant.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter's Mom is feeling much better thank you  and is able to post the pictures that Hunter took for his SS. He apologizes for not being in the photos - but his mom told him that he couldn't always be the model but sometimes had to be the camera man. :biggrin: 

All packaged up with no where to go! I still have to get a special card for my SS so I need my mom to take me to the store.









I can't wait to visit the post office and mail my special gift to my SS!!!!

xoxo
_Hunter_


----------



## Canada

We spent the evening wrapping the gifts for our buddies!!!
I'll photograph them tommorrow!
Coco & Paris will probably want to sneak into the box  , as I have told them that our SS buddies have nice weather!
So if you receive two pups in the mail, please return to sender! :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 17 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852498


> We spent the evening wrapping the gifts for our buddies!!!
> I'll photograph them tommorrow!
> Coco & Paris will probably want to sneak into the box  , as I have told them that our SS buddies have nice weather!
> So if you receive two pups in the mail, please return to sender! :biggrin:[/B]



Ohhhhhh, I hope they are coming to my house!!! (Sorry, if they are, I just might lose the return address. By mistake, of course!)


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 18 2009, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852503


> QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 17 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852498





> We spent the evening wrapping the gifts for our buddies!!!
> I'll photograph them tommorrow!
> Coco & Paris will probably want to sneak into the box  , as I have told them that our SS buddies have nice weather!
> So if you receive two pups in the mail, please return to sender! :biggrin:[/B]



Ohhhhhh, I hope they are coming to my house!!! (Sorry, if they are, I just might lose the return address. By mistake, of course!)
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: 
Angel would make a great mentor/big sister for them!  
But I think I just might miss them! 
Just kidding Paris & Coco: you know Mommy loves you!


----------



## Maglily

Our Secret Santa gift is on it's way !


----------



## elly

Mercedes got her SS today!! Can we open the box? or do we wait?

Cathy and Mercedes


----------



## Orla

wow! so many people are getting their gifts already!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 18 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852646


> Mercedes got her SS today!! Can we open the box? or do we wait?
> 
> Cathy and Mercedes[/B]


you can open now but no reveals until a certain date. Its at the beginning of this post and Lynn also posted in this forum a second post about reveals, etc.


----------



## Kutsmail1

We haven't received SS yet, but going to put it away until it looks like we are ready to show all. Zippy is so excited and is watching Mr. Postman esp since he seems to look suspiciously at her treats when they come from Miss Belinda. Got to watch those postmen!


----------



## Snowbody

Finally packed up Tyler's SS buddy's package today. :smheat: As a newbie at this I had no idea it was quite so involved...but I love it. Will probably send out the package end of this week or beginning of next. Couldn't get a photo of the gifts since it takes me so long to upload, resize and post...it could be Easter by then. :bysmilie:


----------



## Orla

I'm glad that Milo's hasn't arrived yet as its not christmassy enough yet to open it and I know I wouldn't be able to resist!


----------



## dr.jaimie

i'd be ok with my ss opening theirs when they received it. if they cant post pics i would love i pm with a sneak peak


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 18 2009, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852498


> We spent the evening wrapping the gifts for our buddies!!!
> I'll photograph them tommorrow!
> Coco & Paris will probably want to sneak into the box  , as I have told them that our SS buddies have nice weather!
> So if you receive two pups in the mail, please return to sender! :biggrin:[/B]


 Nope ... a gift is a gift! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 17 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852431


> Hunter delayed sending his gift out because he decided that he wanted to share some more of his favorite treats with his SS so they were picked up at a local pet shop party (and his mom came down with the stomach flu)! He is wrapping everything up as we speak and hopefully will be posting pictures later tonight. All he has left to do is get his SS a card![/B]


Oh, Erin ... I hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 16 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852019


> Got the last gift for Tyler's SS today. Tried to get a variety but Tyler's SS sort of has it all (hint, hint). I still don't think she's posted here yet but if she did she'd be typing from somewhere in the midwest. Now I have to figure out how to pack things. :bysmilie:[/B]


I don't have a spreadsheet :HistericalSmiley: to keep track of who has not posted here, but, I'm guessing some just don't want to rush the season (time goes fast enough!) ... at least until Thanksgiving is over.

In the meantime ... one last clue for Snowball's SS buddy. His SS's Mommy has posted here more than once.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 18 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852769


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 16 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852019





> Got the last gift for Tyler's SS today. Tried to get a variety but Tyler's SS sort of has it all (hint, hint). I still don't think she's posted here yet but if she did she'd be typing from somewhere in the midwest. Now I have to figure out how to pack things. :bysmilie:[/B]


I don't have a spreadsheet :HistericalSmiley: to keep track of who has not posted here, but, I'm guessing some just don't want to rush the season (time goes fast enough!) ... at least until Thanksgiving is over.

In the meantime ... one last clue for Snowball's SS buddy. His SS's Mommy has posted here more than once. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okaaaaay ... I'll give another clue. It appears as though Snowball's SS buddy has a Mommy who has posted six times on this thread.


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou and I are fine with her SS buddy opening their present whenever they want to! 

To be honest, neither my husband nor I ever wait to the actual day of Christmas to open our presents.
We'll do that this year as my Dad is visiting us over Christmas..but that is a rarity for us to wait. :brownbag:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 18 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852777


> Bisou and I are fine with her SS buddy opening their present whenever they want to!
> 
> To be honest, neither my husband nor I ever wait to the actual day of Christmas to open our presents.
> We'll do that this year as my Dad is visiting us over Christmas..but that is a rarity for us to wait. :brownbag:[/B]


And, Snowball and I are more than fine with his SS buddy opening their gifts before Christmas. :yes:


----------



## wooflife

Ok so I've held out for a while....


Izzy's SS is a boy..

He lives where it gets cold ..

He is an outdoorsy kind of guy..


----------



## Canada

Wow! What an evening of a photo shoot! :smheat: 
I had my two elves help get the gifts ready!
Here they are!

[attachment=58559resents...ical_Med.jpg]


My two elves, Paris & Coco.

[attachment=58560:Christma...lves_Med.jpg]


Paris says "Puh-lease don't put that silly hat on me or else!"

[attachment=58561aris_Hat_Medium.jpg]


"See, I warned you! Yum! What a tasty Hat!"

[attachment=58562aris_Ea..._Hat_Med.jpg]


Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Kara

I am just waiting on one last order to arrive and then I can post off, I am hoping it gets here tomorrow so I can wrap the rest and send them off.


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 19 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852860


> Wow! What an evening of a photo shoot! :smheat:
> I had my two elves help get the gifts ready!
> Here they are!
> 
> [attachment=58559resents...ical_Med.jpg]
> 
> 
> My two elves, Paris & Coco.
> 
> [attachment=58560:Christma...lves_Med.jpg]
> 
> 
> Paris says "Puh-lease don't put that silly hat on me or else!"
> 
> [attachment=58561aris_Hat_Medium.jpg]
> 
> 
> "See, I warned you! Yum! What a tasty Hat!"
> 
> [attachment=58562aris_Ea..._Hat_Med.jpg]
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!! [/B]


Looks like the elves were busy in Santa's Workshop! What a great job your babies did. Their buddies will be spoiled for sure when they get this package!


----------



## Orla

Paris and Coco are so cute with the gifts for their SS buddies!


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 19 2009, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852913


> Looks like the elves were busy in Santa's Workshop! What a great job your babies did. Their buddies will be spoiled for sure when they get this package! [/B]


Yes, they were busy in the workshop! Lol! Busy wanting to eat the snowflakes & decorations!  


QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 19 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852973


> Paris and Coco are so cute with the gifts for their SS buddies![/B]


Paris says "Buddies?!! You mean we can't _keep_ all these packages?!" 

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! :new_shocked: 
While I was typing this, Guess What??? You will not believe it! :w00t: The doorbell rang!
It was Canada Post! With a PACKAGE for COCO!!! 
What crazy timing!
Yay!!! :chili: A HUGE thanks to our Buddy! :yahoo: 
Don't worry we will try to resist the urge to open it! 
I will have Paris hide it somewhere where neither me or Coco can find it!


----------



## Kutsmail1

Gosh, nobody could ask for a cuter or more helpful pair of elves :two thumbs up:


----------



## Maglily

Jodi's gifts for his Secret Santa buddy...I woke him to take this so he is not too impressed. Paranoid me blacked out the buddy's name on the gift tags because it was so easy to read on the original photo..._then_ I reduced the photo so it was probably not necessary..hehe. I don't trust you guys when there is 500% zoom on these machines.

I took a photo of him with the unwrapped gifts which was nicer, but sorrrrry can't show that one.

[attachment=58581:SM__Jodi...2009_032.jpg]


----------



## LUCY N PETS

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 15 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851369


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 13 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850926





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Oct 31 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845741





> Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
> Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 1 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846061


> Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847107


> Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847713


> Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
> Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state[/B]


New hint: Breeze's SS has posted many times here in this thread
Sparkles SS has not posted at all yet, where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Another hint: 
Breeze's SS has an "E" in their name
Sparkles SS has more than one "E" in their name
[/B][/QUOTE]

New hint:
Breeze's and Sparkle's SS both have an "E" and a "I" in their names


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 19 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853061


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 15 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851369





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 13 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850926





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Oct 31 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845741





> Breeze's SS Buddy lives north of us
> Sparkle's SS Buddy lives north of us as well[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 1 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846061


> Beeze and Sparkle's SS buddies do not live in and rule the same household[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847107


> Breeze and Sparkle's SS buddies one wears girly bows and the other one doesn't.[/B]



QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847713


> Breeze's ss lives north of us in another state
> Sparkle's ss lives north of us in a completely different state[/B]


New hint: Breeze's SS has posted many times here in this thread
Sparkles SS has not posted at all yet, where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Another hint: 
Breeze's SS has an "E" in their name
Sparkles SS has more than one "E" in their name
[/B][/QUOTE]

New hint:
Breeze's and Sparkle's SS both have an "E" and a "I" in their names
[/B][/QUOTE]


That strikes Hunter out! We thought we were so close to guessing!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Sorry Hunter, I know you will have a wonderful SS. You are so cute and sweet, but I am your SM auntie, here are sweet kisses and hugs from Breeze and Sparkle, they just love you. :smootch: :smootch: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara

We have just mailed of our package. It surely should arrive on time...I hope so!!

I will apologize in advance for the messy wrapping of the gifts...haha :biggrin:


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 19 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853005


> Gosh, nobody could ask for a cuter or more helpful pair of elves :two thumbs up:[/B]


Thank U! Maybe Santa Claus needs to borrow them? I will see if he contacts me for their Elfing Resumes! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 19 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853054


> Jodi's gifts for his Secret Santa buddy...I woke him to take this so he is not too impressed. Paranoid me blacked out the buddy's name on the gift tags because it was so easy to read on the original photo..._then_ I reduced the photo so it was probably not necessary..hehe. I don't trust you guys when there is 500% zoom on these machines.
> 
> I took a photo of him with the unwrapped gifts which was nicer, but sorrrrry can't show that one.
> 
> [attachment=58581:SM__Jodi...2009_032.jpg][/B]


You are right, you STILL can't read the names with the zoom on! I tried it like you "suggested"! :HistericalSmiley: 
Jodi still looks very cute as a sleepy head!


----------



## maggieh

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! Our gifts are wrapped! Mommy will mail them tomorrow! I just hope our "sweet" little SS buddies enjoy them - we had fun picking them out!


----------



## Kutsmail1

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 20 2009, 05:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853195


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy! Our gifts are wrapped! Mommy will mail them tomorrow! I just hope our "sweet" little SS buddies enjoy them - we had fun picking them out![/B]


You captured the perfect moment for that picture for this post. They look like they actually participated lol. Too cute.


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 18 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852687


> Finally packed up Tyler's SS buddy's package today. :smheat: As a newbie at this I had no idea it was quite so involved...but I love it. Will probably send out the package end of this week or beginning of next. Couldn't get a photo of the gifts since it takes me so long to upload, resize and post...it could be Easter by then. :bysmilie:[/B]


SS is alot of work Sue! But let me tell ya....it's so much fun watching the reveals. I can't wait!! You are going to love seeing all the precious pics! :wub: 

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 19 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853054


> Jodi's gifts for his Secret Santa buddy...I woke him to take this so he is not too impressed. Paranoid me blacked out the buddy's name on the gift tags because it was so easy to read on the original photo..._then_ I reduced the photo so it was probably not necessary..hehe. I don't trust you guys when there is 500% zoom on these machines.
> 
> I took a photo of him with the unwrapped gifts which was nicer, but sorrrrry can't show that one.
> 
> [attachment=58581:SM__Jodi...2009_032.jpg][/B]


JODI and BRENDA! Great job! Look how adorable Jodi is....I just "heart" him! I'm glad you blacked out the names b/c I for one am such a snoop...I would've been guilty of zooming in LOL! :brownbag:


----------



## Maglily

Thanks Tammy! Jodi was on duty holding the paper while I taped, but his little paw kept sticking to the tape. So he decided to label the gift tags. He's so talented! I woke Jodi up for the snaps but it would have been so cute if I piled them around him sleeping. Shucks! missed that photo op.

xxxooo


----------



## MORGANM

I checked the USPS tracking site and it said that that my SS got their gifts so I cant wait to see the reveal!

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I can't wait to see more hints out our SS's!


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (morganm @ Nov 20 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853362


> I checked the USPS tracking site and it said that that my SS got their gifts so I cant wait to see the reveal!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and I can't wait to see more hints out our SS's![/B]


Milo's SS buddy has also recieved their gift!
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## elly

Mercedes mailed her gifts yesterday :chili:


----------



## Kutsmail1

QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 21 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853523


> Mercedes mailed her gifts yesterday :chili:[/B]


Mercedes is certainly beautiful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie and Tilly received their gifts yesterday. It's going to be sooooooooooooooooooooooo hard to keep from opening them, but we're putting them high up in a closet until closer to Christmas. I just hope I don't forget where I put them.  

Everyone seems to be mailing so early this year. I guess that's good because the packages are getting there before the big mailing rush, but, I do think it's getting hard to resist the temptation of opening the presents.

I won't be mailing mine to our buddies until after Thanksgiving, but they will be there in plenty of time I promise.


----------



## Orla

I was so nervous about the gift not getting to our buddy on time so I think I mailed it a little too early :blush: 
oh well, at least its not late!

I'll know for next year to wait a while lol.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 21 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853570


> I was so nervous about the gift not getting to our buddy on time so I think I mailed it a little too early :blush:
> oh well, at least its not late!
> 
> I'll know for next year to wait a while lol.[/B]


Orla -- I think it's always very wise to mail early when mailing overseas as you just never know what the post will do.


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 21 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853658


> QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 21 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853570





> I was so nervous about the gift not getting to our buddy on time so I think I mailed it a little too early :blush:
> oh well, at least its not late!
> 
> I'll know for next year to wait a while lol.[/B]


Orla -- I think it's always very wise to mail early when mailing overseas as you just never know what the post will do.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, your SS buddy was probably thrilled to get it already. I know I would be!


----------



## Canada

We mailed our gifts today!!! :chili:


----------



## Kara

I know I already said that I have mailed mine, but I am just really hoping it gets there on time, it has a LONG way to go.


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 22 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853666


> I know I already said that I have mailed mine, but I am just really hoping it gets there on time, it has a LONG way to go.[/B]


Yes I'm in the same boat.. I mailed mine 2 weeks ago (on Nov. 6th) but I don't think it's made it there yet. I'm sure our buddy would have posted it if it did arrive. 
Last year I sent a present to Paris to my BIL and it never arrived, so I'm just a bit worried.


----------



## elly

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 21 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853531


> QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 21 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853523





> Mercedes mailed her gifts yesterday :chili:[/B]


Mercedes is certainly beautiful!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! She is a very sweet girl :wub:


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 22 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853668


> QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 22 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853666





> I know I already said that I have mailed mine, but I am just really hoping it gets there on time, it has a LONG way to go.[/B]


Yes I'm in the same boat.. I mailed mine 2 weeks ago (on Nov. 6th) but I don't think it's made it there yet. I'm sure our buddy would have posted it if it did arrive. 
Last year I sent a present to Paris to my BIL and it never arrived, so I'm just a bit worried.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes I have sent things overseas that havent arrived oin a few occasions and I just worry until it arrives now. I only just sent mine this friday just gone so it will be a couple of weeks yet for me, but hopefully they let me know once it arrives. 

I just cant wait til everyone can reveal... :biggrin:


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 22 2009, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853658


> QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 21 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853570





> I was so nervous about the gift not getting to our buddy on time so I think I mailed it a little too early :blush:
> oh well, at least its not late!
> 
> I'll know for next year to wait a while lol.[/B]


Orla -- I think it's always very wise to mail early when mailing overseas as you just never know what the post will do.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah, I suppose - I guess I was very very lucky this time!


----------



## iheartbisou

Yes, once I received a package here- 2 months after they sent it! I had already given up on it when it finally arrived. Most of my packages that are sent to me here, are already opened and looked through too. 

Also usually when I send a package here, they want to inspect all the articles before I can tape up the box.

If someone receives a package from Bisou, let her know so her mama doesn't worry! lol.


----------



## Maglily

I can write on the tags Mom.

[attachment=58664:Jodi_gifts_002_a.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 22 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853699


> I can write on the tags Mom.
> 
> [attachment=58664:Jodi_gifts_002_a.jpg][/B]


LoL! That totally made me laugh out loud literally. too funny!


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 22 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853698


> Yes, once I received a package here- 2 months after they sent it! I had already given up on it when it finally arrived. Most of my packages that are sent to me here, are already opened and looked through too.
> 
> Also usually when I send a package here, they want to inspect all the articles before I can tape up the box.
> 
> If someone receives a package from Bisou, let her know so her mama doesn't worry! lol.[/B]



Surface mail from NL to AU will take a good 7-8 weeks for sure. Wow no privacy at all.


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 22 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853700


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 22 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853699





> I can write on the tags Mom.
> 
> [attachment=58664:Jodi_gifts_002_a.jpg][/B]


LoL! That totally made me laugh out loud literally. too funny!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I tried to keep him there with a treat on the table. lol.


----------



## mpappie

Our gifts are wrapped and ready to go. Do you guys recomend us mail or ups?
I was leaning toward ups.


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (mpappie @ Nov 24 2009, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854319


> Our gifts are wrapped and ready to go. Do you guys recomend us mail or ups?
> I was leaning toward ups.[/B]


I sent my package out to the Midwest (hint, hint) yesterdays via FedEx Ground. I would either go UPS or Ground FedEx. I think they're both the same price, in fact once FedEx Ground was less and you can drop off at Kinkos or Fed Ex locations. They've been great. I don't trust the US Postal Service at all. My biggest nightmare was sending a financial package in a large manila envelope with _all_ our financial info to a University Certified Mail when applying for financial aid this past March and it NEVER got there :bysmilie: Not only that, but they were impossible to deal with and I neither got a satisfactory answer, nor answers to the phone numbers they told me to call, nor a refund!! I will never trust packages to them again. I have used FedEx for years and trust them and when I sent my package ground it only cost me about $7.50. Well worth it and no lines.  JMHO. I'm still petrified of identity theft from this USPS bungling.


----------



## HaleysMom

Well just received the last gift I ordered online, now going to get Haley to "help" finish wrapping it, box it up with the rest and send it out! :chili: 
I just hope it gets there on time!!! :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Zoe & Jett are soaking their aching paws. They wrapped all the presents and sent the package off. Zoe kept getting tape caught in her leg hair. She really wants mommy to clip her leg hair shorter. Mommy says, I don't think so sweetheart. When you can take yourself to the groomer, then you can choose how to wear your hair. So....last hint. Our SS buddies live in a whole other part of the world. We probably should have sent the package a week ago. I forgot to take into consideration that even 2 weeks ago was considered 'holiday mail time' and things are moving slower. Dang....we may be ones who cause our SS buddies to have to wait a little longer than they should to find out who their buddies are.


----------



## jen_hedz

I got the last item I was waiting for today so I'll be wrapping everything up and sending it out on Friday. Ellie has been trying her hardest to get into that box, it's up on my desk, I think she can smell something good and stinky in there :biggrin:


----------



## donnad

I am waiting to receive a few more items...hopefully by tomorrow or Fiday I will have everything and I will mail it out by Friday or Saturday the latest. My package has a ways to go, so I hope it gets there on time. 

Unfortunately, I had a problem with $500 stolen from me (that's another story) so it held me up a bit or I would have had everything and it would have been sent out already.


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Nov 24 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854444


> Unfortunately, I had a problem with $500 stolen from me (that's another story) so it held me up a bit or I would have had everything and it would have been sent out already.[/B]


oh no! thats terrible! I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter's package was dropped off at the post office today. We were camera ready but the really sweet postal lady said federal law prohibited her from allowing us to take a picture of her and Hunter or even the inside of the Post Office. Since it was raining - outside wasn't an option. BOO HOO federal law Hunter says!

We sent out package priority so our SS should receive it within a few days!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

We got a BIG box today!!!!! I think our Santa is a spoiling us just a weeeeeee bit! Thank you Secret Santa... We don't know who it's from... just says "Debbie" on the box.... Can't wait to open it!

Hugs and Lots of Love, 

Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 24 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854438


> Zoe & Jett are soaking their aching paws. They wrapped all the presents and sent the package off. _*Zoe kept getting tape caught in her leg hair. She really wants mommy to clip her leg hair shorter. Mommy says, I don't think so sweetheart. When you can take yourself to the groomer, then you can choose how to wear your hair.*_ So....last hint. Our SS buddies live in a whole other part of the world. We probably should have sent the package a week ago. I forgot to take into consideration that even 2 weeks ago was considered 'holiday mail time' and things are moving slower. Dang....we may be ones who cause our SS buddies to have to wait a little longer than they should to find out who their buddies are. [/B]


 :rofl: :smrofl:


----------



## elly

Mercedes Buddy should get her gifts today :chili:


----------



## Maglily

Jodi's buddy is a girl and is NOT a Maltese. We don't often see that type of dog here, but we just saw one yesterday. That was exciting! I think they would be great mates if they met again. Jodi's buddy is good at chasing things but the boy we saw was very calm because he was not busy working.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Hints:
one lives West of me; one lives East of me. They are both talented with mechanical devices. 

I won't have mine mailed out until Sat. or Mon. or next Friday at the latest.


----------



## Snowbody

Just got my FedEx Ground confirmation. Tyler's Secret Santa just received her package :chili: :chili:


----------



## gibbert

Tatumn got his SS package today!! We're so excited, but we're going to hold off on opening it up for now. I'm sending a PM out to give his SS buddy a heads up and a thank you, but we're not supposed to say who sent the pkg yet, correct? I'm off to re-read the rules now!


----------



## Maglily

I forgot to check the tracking until now......our buddy's package arrived at it's destination yesterday !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 25 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854787


> Tatumn got his SS package today!! We're so excited, but we're going to hold off on opening it up for now. I'm sending a PM out to give his SS buddy a heads up and a thank you, but we're not supposed to say who sent the pkg yet, correct? I'm off to re-read the rules now![/B]


Hmmmm....so was your sister right? Did you know who Tatumn's SS was?


----------



## gibbert

My sister actually thought that Tchelsi and Tater Tot had the _same_ SS. Hmmmm ... so strange that she would be wrong - there must be some underlying explanation. Can't wait to see if Tchelsi's SS is the person my sister thought had them both! Stay tuned for the exciting conclusion to this fabulous mystery!  

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 25 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854849


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 25 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854787





> Tatumn got his SS package today!! We're so excited, but we're going to hold off on opening it up for now. I'm sending a PM out to give his SS buddy a heads up and a thank you, but we're not supposed to say who sent the pkg yet, correct? I'm off to re-read the rules now![/B]


Hmmmm....so was your sister right? Did you know who Tatumn's SS was?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## angelgirl599

We received our SS gift today! :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Nov 25 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854878


> We received our SS gift today! :biggrin:[/B]


We did too!


----------



## Moxie'smom

We better get wrapping...
Some of the wrapping jobs seen n this post are amazing! Great job!


----------



## Kutsmail1

Haven't been able to keep with with the hint list the past few days. I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!

Just want to mention that Zippy's SS gifts go out Dec 1st so some little angel is going to get 2 deliveries very very soon!!! I hope SHE enjoys them...that was the hint lol.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Atticus & Rugby have received their gift in the mail and we have notified our SS giver that we received them.. and are excited to open them but waiting.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi recieved her SS gift today! Yay! :chili: We're so tempted but we are going to(try and) open it on Christmas! Thank you so much SS Buddy! :Flowers 2: 

I plan to send out SS out by next week.


----------



## Terry36

As promised here's Kodi accepting her SS Buddy package a week or so ago:










She was so excited to receive such a big box!!! She wouldn't keep her tongue in her mouth.  

Thank you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 28 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855385


> As promised here's Kodi accepting her SS Buddy package a week or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to receive such a big box!!! She wouldn't keep her tongue in her mouth.
> 
> Thank you[/B]


OH MY GOODNESS!!! I can't wait to see what is inside of that BIG, BIG box!!! 

I love the pawprints and Maltese stamps on the box, too!


----------



## phesty

Josie says: I got a big box delivered yesterday, and it's from really far away!!! I'm excited to open my presents but mommy says we have to wait.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy has learned that her treats and food come in the mail; therefore every package delivered must be investigated. I had ordered my daughter a breast pump as a gift, and it arrived yesterday. Zippy was all over it as she knew that all boxes coming in the door must be for her!

She discovered this last year with her SS box. Those little noses pick that scent up fast!


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 27 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855385


> As promised here's Kodi accepting her SS Buddy package a week or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to receive such a big box!!! She wouldn't keep her tongue in her mouth.
> 
> Thank you[/B]



Hmmmmmm, I think that SS has left his pawprints all over that box. Where's LBB???? I'm sure he could figure out how the SS was. By looking at the box, I do believe I know who this SS is.


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler's a little worried that he hasn't heard that his SS buddy(ette) hasn't confirmed she's gotten the package. Hoping it didn't disappear from wherever it was left when it was delivered, since I got confirmation that it came on the 25th. Hoping her mommy will tell the little girl to give a bark that she has it. She's probably busy with the holidogs, I mean holidays


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 28 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855385


> As promised here's Kodi accepting her SS Buddy package a week or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to receive such a big box!!! She wouldn't keep her tongue in her mouth.
> 
> Thank you[/B]



Kodi - 

That box is HUGE!!! Maybe you got a GIANT flossie!!!

Hunter


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 28 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855568


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 28 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855385





> As promised here's Kodi accepting her SS Buddy package a week or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to receive such a big box!!! She wouldn't keep her tongue in her mouth.
> 
> Thank you[/B]



Kodi - 

That box is HUGE!!! Maybe you got a GIANT flossie!!!

Hunter
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ! I hope not.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy thinks it is brushes and "baff" stuff.... and a big blower! She says "RUN KODI RUN!!!"


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 28 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855580


> Zippy thinks it is brushes and "baff" stuff.... and a big blower! She says "RUN KODI RUN!!!"[/B]


LOL I spit my drink out on that one. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Twas the night before Sunday ...
And all through the house
It's very quiet ... just like a mouse!

Snowball's all nestled in his Poppi's lap
While Mommi gets ready to wrap, wrap, wrap!

We have gifts galore ... for Snowball's friend
And, we need to get the box ready to send!

Monday we hope, to get our package in the mail
So, special sweet fluff, up North ... start wagging your tail!

We hope you will love ... the gifts soon coming your way!
That would make us happy ... and, brighten our day!


----------



## Kutsmail1

Awe too cute


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 28 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855680


> Twas the night before Sunday ...
> And all through the house
> It's very quiet ... just like a mouse!
> 
> Snowball's all nestled in his Poppi's lap
> While Mommi gets ready to wrap, wrap, wrap!
> 
> We have gifts galore ... for Snowball's friend
> And, we need to get the box ready to send!
> 
> Monday we hope, to get our package in the mail
> So, special sweet fluff, up North ... start wagging your tail!
> 
> We hope you will love ... the gifts soon coming your way!
> That would make us happy ... and, brighten our day![/B]


Love your poem!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855705


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 28 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855680





> Twas the night before Sunday ...
> And all through the house
> It's very quiet ... just like a mouse!
> 
> Snowball's all nestled in his Poppi's lap
> While Mommi gets ready to wrap, wrap, wrap!
> 
> We have gifts galore ... for Snowball's friend
> And, we need to get the box ready to send!
> 
> Monday we hope, to get our package in the mail
> So, special sweet fluff, up North ... start wagging your tail!
> 
> We hope you will love ... the gifts soon coming your way!
> That would make us happy ... and, brighten our day![/B]


Love your poem!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 29 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855822


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855705





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 28 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855680





> Twas the night before Sunday ...
> And all through the house
> It's very quiet ... just like a mouse!
> 
> Snowball's all nestled in his Poppi's lap
> While Mommi gets ready to wrap, wrap, wrap!
> 
> We have gifts galore ... for Snowball's friend
> And, we need to get the box ready to send!
> 
> Monday we hope, to get our package in the mail
> So, special sweet fluff, up North ... start wagging your tail!
> 
> We hope you will love ... the gifts soon coming your way!
> That would make us happy ... and, brighten our day![/B]


Love your poem!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me three!!!


----------



## Terry36

Me 4!!! Too cute.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Twas the night before Monday ...
And all through the house 
Snowball is sleeping
As quiet as a mouse.

The gifts are all wrapped ...
Almost ready to go!
Snowball said ... "Look Mommi!
There is more than one bow!

Now to box gifts up gently ...
Oh my ... Oh, my dear!
Then off to mail them
With holiday cheer!
I am wondering if I can see you out there, SS buddy. Oh, Mommi just told me you are up north from us. Too far to see you from here. 

</span>[attachment=58905:100_7634.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou

Marie- I, too, love your poems..they really get you in the holiday mood! And I just adore those photos! All the nicely wrapped presents and sweet little Santa's helper (aka Snowball) are just precious. For some reason I really love those blue Christmas lights the best. It just feels so Christmasy, wintery and holiday-ish to me. Thank you for posting those. I love it all!


----------



## Canada

Awwe! :wub: 
The pic of Snowball with his paws against the glass, pearing out the door is so sweet!
It looks like he is waiting for Santa Paws! 
Silly precious Snowball, Santa Paws doesn't come for another 3 weeks, and only if you are good! :biggrin: 
I'm sure you will be a good boy and Santa will bring you lots of goodies!


----------



## mom2bijou

MARIE :wub: :wub: First off...those poems are precious! Secondly....that last pic of Snowball just melted me to mush! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

This isn't fair. Once Santa reaches your house he's never going to want to leave. :wub: :wub: Better send Snowball to all our houses for a holiday visit so the big guy will come to us too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 30 2009, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856082


> Twas the night before Monday ...
> And all through the house
> Snowball is sleeping
> As quiet as a mouse.
> 
> The gifts are all wrapped ...
> Almost ready to go!
> Snowball said ... "Look Mommi!
> There is more than one bow!
> 
> Now to box gifts up gently ...
> Oh my ... Oh, my dear!
> Then off to mail them
> With holiday cheer!
> I am wondering if I can see you out there, SS buddy. Oh, Mommi just told me you are up north from us. Too far to see you from here.
> 
> </span>[attachment=58905:100_7634.jpg][/B]


Hunter loves the poem and got real excited when he saw that he is a boy and lives north of you and his favorite color is blue! He has his paws crossed that snowball just might be his SS. He's off to check for clues to see if there is anything that says Snowball cant be his SS


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy received her package from her SS today! She was all over it, but holding it until it looks like most everyone else is opening. I'm not sure which member is her SS though :wub: 

The name is on the package, but I think it is the SS Mommy's name. Please PM me if you are Zippy's SS.


----------



## njdrake

Marie, I loved the poems and the pictures. Snowball's adorable looking out your door. Tell him we send Christmas hugs! 
I mailed my packages today and there's one order that will be shipped straight to the pups  
This is so much fun! I love Christmas and SS. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 29 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856082


> Twas the night before Monday ...
> And all through the house
> Snowball is sleeping
> As quiet as a mouse.
> 
> The gifts are all wrapped ...
> Almost ready to go!
> Snowball said ... "Look Mommi!
> There is more than one bow!
> 
> Now to box gifts up gently ...
> Oh my ... Oh, my dear!
> Then off to mail them
> With holiday cheer!
> I am wondering if I can see you out there, SS buddy. Oh, Mommi just told me you are up north from us. Too far to see you from here.
> 
> </span>[attachment=58905:100_7634.jpg][/B]


I'm not a participant, but I just had to say that these pics really made me smile!! Snowball is, by far, the cutest Santa Claus I've ever seen. :wub: :wub: :wub:

Love the poem, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Nov 29 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855688


> Awe too cute[/B]



QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855705


> Love your poem![/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 29 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855822


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855705





> Love your poem![/B]


Me too!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 29 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855942


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 29 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855822





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855705





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 28 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855680





> Twas the night before Sunday ...
> And all through the house
> It's very quiet ... just like a mouse!
> 
> Snowball's all nestled in his Poppi's lap
> While Mommi gets ready to wrap, wrap, wrap!
> 
> We have gifts galore ... for Snowball's friend
> And, we need to get the box ready to send!
> 
> Monday we hope, to get our package in the mail
> So, special sweet fluff, up North ... start wagging your tail!
> 
> We hope you will love ... the gifts soon coming your way!
> That would make us happy ... and, brighten our day![/B]


Love your poem!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me three!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 29 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855972


> Me 4!!! Too cute. [/B]


Thank you very much, ladies!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 29 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855972


> Me 4!!! Too cute. [/B]


Thank you, Terry! I'm glad you enjoyed it! 

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 30 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856092


> Marie- I, too, love your poems..they really get you in the holiday mood! And I just adore those photos! All the nicely wrapped presents and sweet little Santa's helper (aka Snowball) are just precious. For some reason I really love those blue Christmas lights the best. It just feels so Christmasy, wintery and holiday-ish to me. Thank you for posting those. I love it all![/B]


Thank you, Andrea! We still are adding more blue lights out front. We were just waiting for a day with sunshine so that we could finish the job. I love the way our neighborhood decorates with lights during the holiday season. I didn't realize our homeowner's association had a contest going on the past year or so ... and, to our surprise we won first prize for the best decorated house. The Christmas tree near the front window was decorated with blue lights, too. (tree not up yet for this year) 

My hubby teased me about all blue lights out front. He said they are Hanukkah colors. I said ... "Well, good. Because than we can celebrate in honor of our friends celebrating Hanukkah, too! Out on our deck we decorate with multi-colored lights. I like that, too. We enjoy it because we can sit in our dining/kitchen area and look a the pretty lights in the evening.

And, you are right, Andrea, about the blue lights feeling Christmasy. You and I think so, anyway.  

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 30 2009, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856105


> Awwe! :wub:
> The pic of Snowball with his paws against the glass, pearing out the door is so sweet!
> It looks like he is waiting for Santa Paws!
> Silly precious Snowball, Santa Paws doesn't come for another 3 weeks, and only if you are good! :biggrin:
> I'm sure you will be a good boy and Santa will bring you lots of goodies![/B]


Thank you, Jilly! Snowball has been a very good boy.  

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 30 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856172


> MARIE :wub: :wub: First off...those poems are precious! Secondly....that last pic of Snowball just melted me to mush! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Awww ...thank you, Tammy! 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 30 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856232


> This isn't fair. Once Santa reaches your house he's never going to want to leave. :wub: :wub: Better send Snowball to all our houses for a holiday visit so the big guy will come to us too. [/B]


Awww, Sue. :tender: That's sweet! 


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856283


> Hunter loves the poem and got real excited when he saw that he is a boy and lives north of you and his favorite color is blue! He has his paws crossed that snowball just might be his SS. He's off to check for clues to see if there is anything that says Snowball cant be his SS [/B]


Oh, my! Hunter's favorite color is blue! And, Hunter lives north of us, too! What will we do Hunter, if it's not you? Just remember, Hunter ... and, this is true ... no matter what ... we love you! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 30 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856587


> Marie, I loved the poems and the pictures. Snowball's adorable looking out your door. Tell him we send Christmas hugs!
> I mailed my packages today and there's one order that will be shipped straight to the pups
> This is so much fun! I love Christmas and SS. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Jane! :tender: Snowball sends Christmas hugs back to you and the girls. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well ...

The gifts as you saw ...
Are all ready to go.
But, they won't be mailed till Friday
Oh, no ... no ... no, no!

Be rest assured though ...
They will be on their way
Alas ... not north Canada
but, to north USA!

Snowball's Mommi was boxing the gifts today
but, the box is too small
To mail them this way!

Snowball's Poppi is away on a trip
And, Snowball's Mommi said ...
"Now, that's not too hip!

But, a bigger box we will find
And, the box goes out on Friday ... 
For sure ... and, on time!

Snowball's Poppi will be home Thursday night
And, he'll help Snowball's Mommi
Mail the box (or, boxes) just right!

[attachment=58982:100_5251.jpg]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 1 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856611


> I'm not a participant, but I just had to say that these pics really made me smile!! Snowball is, by far, the cutest Santa Claus I've ever seen. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Love the poem, too![/B]


Aww ... thank you, Sarah! :tender:


----------



## donnad

I don't have any beautiful poems to share, but I mailed out Chloe's SS Buddy gifts yesterday. I wanted to mail no later than Saturday, but I was waiting for one last gift to arrive and by the time it came, the post office was closed.

The package has a long trip...they said it should arrive in 6-10 business days which should mean about two weeks. In the meanwhile, I will keep tracking it to make sure it arrives in a timely fashion.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 1 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856725


> Well ...
> 
> The gifts as you saw ...
> Are all ready to go.
> But, they won't be mailed till Friday
> Oh, no ... no ... no, no!
> 
> Be rest assured though ...
> They will be on their way
> Alas ... not north Canada
> but, to north USA!
> size]
> 
> [attachment=58982:100_5251.jpg][/B]




oh Snowball is it me? is it me? I live north in the USA!!! My mommy has told me that I just have to wait and find out when my SS gift gets here and she showed me the post your mom left about us being friends no matter what (but I snuck online cause I wanted to peek!). I hope that you are feeling better today!


----------



## angel's mom

Angel's gifts have been wrapped and should be mailed today or tomorrow. I'm so excited to have her buddy receive his gifts.


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie's SS has a lot of company in the house and chances are, a lot of PMS too... LOL 
I think we figured out who Moxie's SS is...I have to go check my spreadsheet... :wub:LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom

Blue lights for Christmas..Hmmmm. Could almost be HanukKah lights too!


----------



## Moxie'smom

I also loved your Poem..and yopur pictures of your littl' santa..so cute!


----------



## Orla

I'm pretty sure I know who Milo's SS is, I figured it out a while back but only time will tell!! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou

I"m still stumped who has B&E. I thought I had it narrowed down to 2 people but one is out...I think. And the other I"m thinking may still be in the running. Actually...I have no idea who their SS is :smilie_tischkante: :smstarz: 

I'll be mailing our package out tomorrow! I won't be here when it arrives at our SS's house, but I will be back on the 10th to see the reveals!!!!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy wants her SS to know that her gifts are all in the mail. Her SS will get 2 different packages, and she says it is just fine with her if they are opened.

I still need to see if the package Zippy received should be opened or wait. We don't recognize the name of the person who sent it, but it is addressed to Zippy so I'm sure it is her SS.


----------



## angelgirl599

Here's Lola with all our wrapped presents! We mail them off tomorrow!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

















Checking to make sure everything's there!









Yep! This gift is Lola Approved! "I'm Lola and I approved this message" :biggrin: 
Everything is there and good to go! We place the two boxes in the big snowman box with other goodies and wrapped it up so it ships easier and so nothing gets broken! 

Also, we made sure to zoom in to the To/From tag. I can't read it and Lola can't read :HistericalSmiley: so we think it's okay to post!

We can't wait for our SS Buddy to get the gifts!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lola ... you and your Mommy did a great job! There is one lucky SS buddy out there who is getting some very pretty wrapped gifts.

You are very pretty yourself, Lola. And, I love your sweater. :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily

Yay we finally received the last item we were waiting for today! Everything is wrapped up and I'll be going to the post office tmr after work... 3 days before deadline  . I blurred out his SS's name as well as it was very readable on the card :biggrin: 

Paddy wants his SS to know to please feel free to open before xmas as some items are holiday related. 

(excuse my messy baby - tmr is bath day :brownbag: )

[attachment=59003:12135_19...436790_n.jpg]
>> paddy posing w/ the gifts in his new candy cane xmas sweater

[attachment=59004:12135_19...780608_n.jpg]
>> yawn! wrapping presents is tiring! 

[attachment=59005:12135_19...410842_n.jpg]
>> can i fit in this box too, mommy?? 

[attachment=59006:12135_19...006565_n.jpg]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I love the second and third pictures of Paddy helping! Too Cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom

Well I waited to send off our SS buddy's gifts because I wanted to take Haleys picture with them all......as luck would have it my camera died :shocked: 
I have been having problems with it lately(thats why I have not posted pics in awhile) but now I know what I will be getting for Christmas  
Anyway, I sent off our SS buddys gift's today and they should arrive on Friday!! :chili: 
I thought this was very fast shipping considering it's going to "C"   Last hint! 

P.S If the SS buddy who has Haley is reading this do not be alarmed, I plan on getting my new camera this weekend so I can take pics of Haley when she receives and opens her gift


----------



## Terry36

Awe too cute...I like the wrapping paper.


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Dec 1 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856908


> Zippy wants her SS to know that her gifts are all in the mail. Her SS will get 2 different packages, and she says it is just fine with her if they are opened.
> 
> _*I still need to see if the package Zippy received should be opened or wait. We don't recognize the name of the person who sent it, but it is addressed to Zippy so I'm sure it is her SS*_[/B]


...either that or Zippy has been doing some secret online shopping! :biggrin: 


The pics with Lola & her gifts are really cute! 
I also love Paddy's pics, what an adorable candy-cane shirt! 
The pic with him trying to get in the box is funny! Coco says: You can come to our house, Paddy! :wub:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 1 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857154


> QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Dec 1 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856908





> Zippy wants her SS to know that her gifts are all in the mail. Her SS will get 2 different packages, and she says it is just fine with her if they are opened.
> 
> _*I still need to see if the package Zippy received should be opened or wait. We don't recognize the name of the person who sent it, but it is addressed to Zippy so I'm sure it is her SS*_[/B]


...either that or Zippy has been doing some secret online shopping! :biggrin: 


The pics with Lola & her gifts are really cute! 
I also love Paddy's pics, what an adorable candy-cane shirt! 
The pic with him trying to get in the box is funny! Coco says: You can come to our house, Paddy! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
We did a donation in our buddy's names, sent them treats from a bakery near them which they shoud get sometime this week, and will be sending their "package" as soon as the last thing we order them comes in!
Heather
Kaia Noelle and Gucci
and....introducing Dakota Destiny...AKA "Kota Bug"


----------



## phesty

Josie says: My <strike>butler</strike> mommy is bringing my package to the post office today! We wrapped and wrapped and wrapped last night, my paws is sore from all that tricky tape getting stuck.


----------



## Kutsmail1

QUOTE (Phesty @ Dec 2 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857238


> Josie says: My <strike>butler</strike> mommy is bringing my package to the post office today! We wrapped and wrapped and wrapped last night, my paws is sore from all that tricky tape getting stuck.[/B]



Josie, don't tell you Mommy dat cuz she will baff you! Den she will bwush and bwush you and blow you wit dat loud thing!
wuv,
Zippy
(fwom Zippy's advice column)


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 1 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857049


> Here's Lola with all our wrapped presents! We mail them off tomorrow!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can't wait for our SS Buddy to get the gifts![/B]


Lola looks adorable and I love the different wrapping paper! Lola you did a GREAT job wrapping!

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857081


> Yay we finally received the last item we were waiting for today! Everything is wrapped up and I'll be going to the post office tmr after work... 3 days before deadline  . I blurred out his SS's name as well as it was very readable on the card :biggrin:
> 
> Paddy wants his SS to know to please feel free to open before xmas as some items are holiday related.
> 
> (excuse my messy baby - tmr is bath day :brownbag: )[/B]


awww....Paddy you are super cute even on bath day! I think your little sweater is really festive!


----------



## angelgirl599

Thanks Marie and Erin!

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Dec 2 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857245


> QUOTE (Phesty @ Dec 2 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857238





> Josie says: My <strike>butler</strike> mommy is bringing my package to the post office today! We wrapped and wrapped and wrapped last night, my paws is sore from all that tricky tape getting stuck.[/B]



Josie, don't tell you Mommy dat cuz she will baff you! Den she will bwush and bwush you and blow you wit dat loud thing!
wuv,
Zippy
(fwom Zippy's advice column)
[/B][/QUOTE]

And this literally made me laugh out loud. We hope to read more from Zippy's advice column :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## angelgirl599

Oops! Thanks to Jill too! :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1

No worries...Zippy has lots of advice and opinions...  Sadly, it tends to get her in trouble.

How can I find out who Zippy's SS is if I only have the person's name and not the malt?


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Dec 2 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857360


> No worries...Zippy has lots of advice and opinions...  Sadly, it tends to get her in trouble.
> 
> How can I find out who Zippy's SS is if I only have the person's name and not the malt?[/B]


Maybe email Lynn?


----------



## beckinwolf

I mailed out our SS's package this morning. One last hint, I mailed it to a state that starts with "I".


----------



## HaleysMom

Yikes, I only put my name on the box! To our SS buddy.....Sorry! The name will be Celena Kirkwood and should be delivered on Friday


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball received a special package in the mail today!!! It is from his SS buddy!!! :wub: :wub: 

I took pictures of Snowball checking out the box and I will post them after we can reveal. We haven't opened the box itself yet ... so, of course, I haven't taken pictures of what is inside the box.

Thank you, bunches and gobs, to Snowball's SS buddy and Mommy! :wub: :wub: 

Again, we will be mailing Snowball's buddy his gifts this Friday.


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Dec 2 2009, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857198


> *We did a donation in our buddy's names*, sent them treats from a bakery near them which they shoud get sometime this week, and will be sending their "package" as soon as the last thing we order them comes in!
> Heather[/B]


<span style="font-family:Arial">*Did you tell the buddy how much you donated or did you just tell them that you did???*</span>


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Dec 2 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857245


> QUOTE (Phesty @ Dec 2 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857238





> Josie says: My <strike>butler</strike> mommy is bringing my package to the post office today! We wrapped and wrapped and wrapped last night, my paws is sore from all that tricky tape getting stuck.[/B]



Josie, don't tell you Mommy dat cuz she will baff you! Den she will bwush and bwush you and blow you wit dat loud thing!
wuv,
Zippy
(fwom Zippy's advice column)
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG this is hysterical!!!! :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## gibbert

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 2 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857368


> I mailed out our SS's package this morning. One last hint, I mailed it to a state that starts with "I".[/B]


But is the "I" state the correct destination state? Or is your package on a layover? These little details are so important! :behindsofa:


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 2 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857486


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 2 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857368





> I mailed out our SS's package this morning. One last hint, I mailed it to a state that starts with "I".[/B]


But is the "I" state the correct destination state? Or is your package on a layover? These little details are so important! :behindsofa: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:w00t: I never thought of that! My SS gift is actually going from one "I" state to another "I" state. The "I" state is the ultimate destination.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Dec 2 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857412


> QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Dec 2 2009, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857198





> *We did a donation in our buddy's names*, sent them treats from a bakery near them which they shoud get sometime this week, and will be sending their "package" as soon as the last thing we order them comes in!
> Heather[/B]


<span style="font-family:Arial">*Did you tell the buddy how much you donated or did you just tell them that you did???*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]
I havent told them anything the rescue was going to email them that a donation was made but They never pm'ed me to let me know they recieved their things as of yet!


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Dec 2 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857555


> QUOTE (Terry36 @ Dec 2 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857412





> QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Dec 2 2009, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857198





> *We did a donation in our buddy's names*, sent them treats from a bakery near them which they shoud get sometime this week, and will be sending their "package" as soon as the last thing we order them comes in!
> Heather[/B]


<span style="font-family:Arial">*Did you tell the buddy how much you donated or did you just tell them that you did???*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]
I havent told them anything the rescue was going to email them that a donation was made but They never pm'ed me to let me know they recieved their things as of yet!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok thanks. I just verified with the organization and they'll send a note to my buddy as well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I SOOOOOOO miss not participating in the secret Santa this year, but I was wise not to as I'd never have had time. ( life just has been too hectic around here)
However, this AM I got up very early and had just a great time reading thru this thread!! Can't wait to see the reveal thread!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!!


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857830


> only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!![/B]



I forgot all about the reveal date!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857840


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857830





> only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!![/B]



I forgot all about the reveal date!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't. Last year I joined SM during the SS process and it was this event and seeing how much fun everyone was having and how thoughtful and kind everyone was that made me feel as though this would be a great place to ask questions, learn, and share my experiences. I can honestly say I am so glad that I found SM ; I'm sure it's made a big difference in Hunters


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857843


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857840





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857830





> only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!![/B]



I forgot all about the reveal date!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't. Last year I joined SM during the SS process and it was this event and seeing how much fun everyone was having and how thoughtful and kind everyone was that made me feel as though this would be a great place to ask questions, learn, and share my experiences. I can honestly say I am so glad that I found SM ; I'm sure it's made a big difference in Hunters 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Time is just flying by, I remembered Dec. 5 but didn't think about it being this week. I won't be able to wait until Christmas, I am a gift-shaker , I will have to hide it somewhere when it arrives. I am such a child!

Glad I found SM too  I wish I had found it sooner.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Glad I took a min to read the thead...didn't realize we had chosen a reveal date. Now Zippy can get excited!!! She loves presents! 

Hope everyones holidays are starting out well!
:grouphug:


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857830


> only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!![/B]


I know :biggrin: I hope Milo's SS buddy posts pics of them opening their gifts! :biggrin: 
She's had them for a good while now - I don't know how she has resisted opening them!!!!

I don't think Milo will be first - I doubt his gift will be here by Saturday, thankfully. I want to leave opening it until Christmas Day because I'm getting a new camcorder and I want to video him opening them - he loves ripping paper!!!!!!


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857830


> only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!![/B]


OMG I didnt realize this either....I will be overnighting my SS gift tonight.


----------



## Snowbody

I still haven't heard from my SS buddy that she received Tyler's package. Ground FedEx said it came around Thanksgiving. Are you out there? Hoping someone else didn't pick up the package if you weren't home. :shocked: Give us a "woof." (hint,hint)


----------



## Moxie'smom

:aktion033: To Moxie's SS...your package went out today. You should be receiving it Monday, 12/7. 
Try not to open until x-mas if you can!..LOL and please look at the box to make sure you open it from the right end, we noted it on the outside which end is up...or else everything will fall out all over the place..LOL! But then again, that would be a good thing..more paper to chew!!!!! No I wouldn't want shred getting into ALL of the wrong cute mouths of ALL of of those beauties! ( hint hint..LOL) :yahoo:


----------



## elly

Mercedes can't wait!!!! She is so excited!!


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Dec 3 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857890


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857830





> only two more days till reveals can start - I wonder who will be first!!!!![/B]


OMG I didnt realize this either....I will be overnighting my SS gift tonight.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok Kodi's SS buddy should receive the gift(s) by Wednesday, Dec. 9th via UPS. Shipping costs are outrageous.... :shocked:


----------



## Kara

I sure hope our SS buddies dont wait until Christmas to open our package...I love the reveals. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 3 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857978


> I sure hope our SS buddies dont wait until Christmas to open our package...I love the reveals. :biggrin:[/B]


I respect anyone who wants to wait until Christmas. There will be a lot of reveals to read in the meantime.  For myself, I don't even want to think of Snowball opening up his gifts until Snowball's SS receives their gifts ... which will be mailed tomorrow. (Friday) And, his buddy can open his gifts before Christmas. (big hint there)  Snowball's SS buddy will receive his boxes early next week.


----------



## Kutsmail1

I would really like to wait until Zippy's SS receives her gift as well. I think she should get it this week. They were mailed out Monday. Also, would like to open with the majority of the members.


----------



## HaleysMom

Haley received her package today from her SS buddy!!! :chili: :sHa_banana: 
THANK YOU SO MUCH SS BUDDY!! :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

To Snowball's SS Buddy ...

Twas the day before Saturday
Hip! Hip! Hooray!
Your big, big box
Is now on the way!

Sent Priority Mail 
With a tracking device
You should see your box soon
Now won't that be nice!


----------



## Orla

woohoo, reveals tomorrow!!!! :biggrin: 

Milo hasn't gotten his gift yet(no mail on sat here) but can't wait to see the other malts reveals!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Breeze and Sparkles Secret Santa packages have been sent and hope our secret santa buddies like what they picked out for them. I have pictures that I will be posting of them making a mess, oops I mean having fun with the bows, paper and presents before they were sent out. Just remember they sent them with love. :wub:
but we aren't saying who they are yet


----------



## ilovemymaltese

We are waiting on one more thing to arrive, maybe by tomorrow it will, then we will be shipping away! Glad Gigi's buddy doesn't live too far. Whenever they want to open it is fine with me!


----------



## casa verde maltese

we mailed our SS gifts out today..
one is going just to the next state to the west and one is going much further to the east - but still a warm state - that doesn't typically see snow - more like hurricanes...

our hurricane state SS buddy - knows how to fly airplanes
our other SS buddy - lives in 2 states... depending on the temperatures..


----------



## Alvar's Mom

to Alvar's SS: got a slip from the postal service in the mailbox, it says it's for Alvar, so I'm sure it's SS. I'll pick it up ASAP!


----------



## angel's mom

Angel received her SS package today. We're going to wait a few days for the reveal. I've already PM'd Diana to thank her & Lola.


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859011


> Angel received her SS package today. We're going to wait a few days for the reveal. I've already PM'd Diana to thank her & Lola.[/B]


Did you figure out it was us with the excel sheet before you received the package? :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom

This might also be a good time to tell Angel's SS buddy, that I failed to put Angel's name on the package that we sent out. :brownbag: However, you will probably recognize the picture on the return label as the siggy I am currently using.


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 6 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859013


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859011





> Angel received her SS package today. We're going to wait a few days for the reveal. I've already PM'd Diana to thank her & Lola.[/B]


Did you figure out it was us with the excel sheet before you received the package? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I did. The fact that you checked my profile on Nov 1 kind of confirmed it. It was still fun waiting to see though. :grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859015


> Yeah, I did. The fact that you checked my profile on Nov 1 kind of confirmed it. It was still fun waiting to see though. :grouphug:[/B]


Oh nuts! Next year I'll have to be sneakier!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859015


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 6 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859013





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859011





> Angel received her SS package today. We're going to wait a few days for the reveal. I've already PM'd Diana to thank her & Lola.[/B]


Did you figure out it was us with the excel sheet before you received the package? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I did. The fact that you checked my profile on Nov 1 kind of confirmed it. It was still fun waiting to see though. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, now THAT is too funny!!! That was EXACTLY the first clue for me, too! Whenever someone has checked my profile, I have wondered what prompted them to do so. And, especially when they don't leave a note in the comment section. So, it was kind of easy to guess why Jane was checking my profile! Especially when it was at the same time Lynne gave us the names of our SS buddies. Jane, do you see this?  

Oh, and by the way ... I checked Snowball's SS buddy's profile, too! Only, I did it incognito!  

It has been so much fun though ... checking in on all the other clues. Because in reality, we can always be wrong in the end. And, THAT would have been an even bigger surprise to me! LOL


----------



## Kara

I checked Jennifers profile too, although while I was logged in...I did check to see if anyone had peeked at mine...I was thinking it could be Heidi and the T's, but was never certain as they really could have had anyone. But I was correcto!!


----------



## Orla

The person and fluff who I think is Milo's SS hasn't appeared to check my profile, but they could have checked it in secret!


----------



## EmmasMommy

Okay.....final clues.............before the UPS comes today.( sent out Sat. Dec 5 )............

Our SS gifts are going to 2 girls............without Topknots.....

the UPS will arrive thru O'Hare Airport....

and one of the girl's is a "Calendar girl" !


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 6 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859076


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859015





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 6 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859013





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859011





> Angel received her SS package today. We're going to wait a few days for the reveal. I've already PM'd Diana to thank her & Lola.[/B]


Did you figure out it was us with the excel sheet before you received the package? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I did. The fact that you checked my profile on Nov 1 kind of confirmed it. It was still fun waiting to see though. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, now THAT is too funny!!! That was EXACTLY the first clue for me, too! Whenever someone has checked my profile, I have wondered what prompted them to do so. And, especially when they don't leave a note in the comment section. So, it was kind of easy to guess why Jane was checking my profile! Especially when it was at the same time Lynne gave us the names of our SS buddies. Jane, do you see this?  

Oh, and by the way ... I checked Snowball's SS buddy's profile, too! Only, I did it incognito!  

It has been so much fun though ... checking in on all the other clues. Because in reality, we can always be wrong in the end. And, THAT would have been an even bigger surprise to me! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Marie, what's so funny about that was I actually did think about it "after" I checked your profile and went on to check mine to see if anyone had paid me a visit LOL I'm sure between that and my hints you had it right even if I was a little off on driving time. 
The girls and I had such a great time shopping for Snowball and we hope you both enjoy the gifts. 
I didn't have a clue on ours. I have Zoey and Tess's box but still have the surprise of who is Emy's to come. We're going to wait a little while before we open ours. 
I love SS and enjoy the reveals so much. I'm glad we have a special place to put them this year. Its so much better.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey's SS gift just arrived & it says "OPEN BEFORE CHRISTMAS" on the box !!! We are so excited to open it up and we know who sent it :chili: Keep an eye out for reveal pics


----------



## maggieh

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Dec 7 2009, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859171


> Okay.....final clues.............before the UPS comes today.( sent out Sat. Dec 5 )............
> 
> Our SS gifts are going to 2 girls............without Topknots.....
> 
> the UPS will arrive thru O'Hare Airport....
> 
> and one of the girl's is a "Calendar girl" ![/B]


  Hmmmm . . . I just flew into O'Hare today, coming home from a weekend with friends in Virginia . . .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 7 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859203


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 6 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859076





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859015





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 6 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859013





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859011





> Angel received her SS package today. We're going to wait a few days for the reveal. I've already PM'd Diana to thank her & Lola.[/B]


Did you figure out it was us with the excel sheet before you received the package? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I did. The fact that you checked my profile on Nov 1 kind of confirmed it. It was still fun waiting to see though. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, now THAT is too funny!!! That was EXACTLY the first clue for me, too! Whenever someone has checked my profile, I have wondered what prompted them to do so. And, especially when they don't leave a note in the comment section. So, it was kind of easy to guess why Jane was checking my profile! Especially when it was at the same time Lynne gave us the names of our SS buddies. Jane, do you see this?  

Oh, and by the way ... I checked Snowball's SS buddy's profile, too! Only, I did it incognito!  

It has been so much fun though ... checking in on all the other clues. Because in reality, we can always be wrong in the end. And, THAT would have been an even bigger surprise to me! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Marie, what's so funny about that was I actually did think about it "after" I checked your profile and went on to check mine to see if anyone had paid me a visit LOL I'm sure between that and my hints you had it right even if I was a little off on driving time. 
The girls and I had such a great time shopping for Snowball and we hope you both enjoy the gifts. 
I didn't have a clue on ours. I have Zoey and Tess's box but still have the surprise of who is Emy's to come. We're going to wait a little while before we open ours. 
I love SS and enjoy the reveals so much. I'm glad we have a special place to put them this year. Its so much better.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, gosh, that is sooo funny! It just shows how smart we are! 

I am sure Snowball will love his gifts, Jane. :wub: :wub: Hey, I saw the beautifully wrapped gifts you showed on here after you wrapped them. I commented back then that the gifts were so beautifully wrapped ... and, that I love the stocking with the paws on it!  I had figured that was for the "only child" (  ) ... because the other presents were grouped together for the two SS girls. :yes: 

Oh, and if you are reading this ... Snowball got ANOTHER package in the mail today! I opened up that one when I saw where it was from. And, I gave Snowball one as a treat. That has been one of his favorites ... and, we had run out of them. So, that was a nice surprise and made Snowball's afternoon! I had to make him slow down and C-H-E-W. He gets so excited over them that he will woof them down and start gagging! Anyway ... when he finished the treat ... he went sniffing around to see if he could find more! LOL
Thank you so much, to the girls and you! I will send you a PM, too ... just in case you don't get around to reading this!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

LAST BIG HINT FOR SNOWBALL'S SS BUDDY ...

Your package is in your city right now
It's in the Big Apple ... Oh my, holy cow!

A bigger clue
I cannot give to you
Oh wait ... the zip code of the PO ... is 10022!

10022 ... "oh, no" ... you might say
That is the Post office ... not where you stay!

So, please add 43 ... to 10022
And, tra la la la! 
That's your zip code ... home to you!

PS: I hope to hear soon that you received it okay. I can't relax until then.


----------



## Moxie'smom

MOXIE'S SS PACKAGE ARRIVED! THANK YOU TO HIS SS. I HAVE NOT OPENED THE BOX..BUT HE IS SOOOOO EXCITED.
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SENDING IT TO HIM. IT'S SUCH A BIG BOX AND HE HAS BEEN WALKING AROUND IT ALL DAY WANTING TO OPEN IT.
HANUKKAH IS FRIDAY NIGHT AND WE WILL OPEN IT THEN.
THANKS AGAIN. YOU ARE VERY SWEET.
LOVE
LESLIE & MOXIE.

DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE THE NEW FORMAT OR THE LIST FORMAT OF POSTS AND GO BACK TO THE OLD FORMAT. I'M ON A MAC..IT'S HARD TO SCROLL THOUGH THE THREAD WHEN IT'S IN A LONG LIST FORMAT!


----------



## Orla

I'm so glad that Milo's gift hasn't arrived yet!
I still don't have my christmas tree up!

I'm very excited that Milo's SS buddy will be putting up their reveal in the next few days!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 7 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859468


> MOXIE'S SS PACKAGE ARRIVED! THANK YOU TO HIS SS. I HAVE NOT OPENED THE BOX..BUT HE IS SOOOOO EXCITED.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SENDING IT TO HIM. IT'S SUCH A BIG BOX AND HE HAS BEEN WALKING AROUND IT ALL DAY WANTING TO OPEN IT.
> HANUKKAH IS FRIDAY NIGHT AND WE WILL OPEN IT THEN.
> THANKS AGAIN. YOU ARE VERY SWEET.
> LOVE
> LESLIE & MOXIE.
> 
> DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE THE NEW FORMAT OR THE LIST FORMAT OF POSTS AND GO BACK TO THE OLD FORMAT. I'M ON A MAC..IT'S HARD TO SCROLL THOUGH THE THREAD WHEN IT'S IN A LONG LIST FORMAT![/B]


So funny that you said that. I happened to me out of the blue yesterday! But it happened to me a few months ago and I think it was Sher who came to my rescue. If the postings look different than you're used to. Go to option on the top right hand corner of a post and click on an option under "Display Modes." You'll then be able to click onto the view you're used to.
Happy Chanukah!!


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler just got a package from Louisiana from his SS..... KODI :chili: :chili: I took some pix of him with it. Will post when I get the camera back from DH. Thanks Kodi and Terry!!! :hugging:


----------



## llf060787

Bianca received her SS gifts a few days ago. :ThankYou: She was all excited to see the boxes but not so happy when mom put them away to be opened on Christmas morning.  We both want to thank her SS for the gifts and we'll post pictures after Christmas. 

It hasn't been a good week for her. First mom takes home a baby sister for her and now taking her gifts away. Its been tough! :angry:


----------



## Toby's Mom

Toby got his SS package today from tygrr_lily! Thank you very much! We are either going to open it tonight or tomorrow! Pictures to come! :chili:

Toby says, "Mommy, why do I gots to wait? Let's open it NOW!"


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Haven't been through this thread for a while. And it's hilarious. The poems, the pictures, the comments -- so cute and so much fun. Made me smile and laugh. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Was actually in here to see who had received and who had mailed so that I could cross those participants off the list.

You guys have been great this year and really mailed early.


----------



## beckinwolf

I have both received our SS package (from Dixie's mama), and sent out ours. I checked tracking info just now, and our SS received their package this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh

:chili: :chili: Sweetness and Tessa received their SS box - Thank you Emma's Mommy, Emma and Mimi! We opened one package - well, actually, Tessa started opening it while I was taking pictures so there was no turning back - and will post pics later this week.

Thank you! Hugs!


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 13 2009, 02:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850696


> (I love those pictures of Moxie!)
> 
> Angel's buddy is an only furchild, I think.[/B]


Moxie thanks you!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Breeze and Sparkles SS buddies packages have arrived at their destinations. UPS told us they were delivered today at both SS buddies. Hope you enjoy them. You can open whenever you want. its ok with us.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze and Sparkle


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 8 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859936


> :chili: :chili: Sweetness and Tessa received their SS box - Thank you Emma's Mommy, Emma and Mimi! We opened one package - well, actually, Tessa started opening it while I was taking pictures so there was no turning back - and will post pics later this week.
> 
> Thank you! Hugs![/B]


LOL...I really want to meet Tessa. She sounds like such a character! I want to meet Sweetness too...I just have a soft spot for rescues. :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Dec 8 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859774


> Bianca received her SS gifts a few days ago. :ThankYou: She was all excited to see the boxes but not so happy when mom put them away to be opened on Christmas morning.  We both want to thank her SS for the gifts and we'll post pictures after Christmas.
> 
> It hasn't been a good week for her. First mom takes home a baby sister for her and now taking her gifts away. Its been tough! :angry:[/B]


awweeee, we would love to hear about the baby sister. Zippy wants a baby sister and doesn't understand what Mommy means about "I can't live through another Zippy" lol


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy's SS said she could open her package anytime, but I wanted to wait till a majority of the participants were opening. 

Is there like a poll where there is a majority date?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Woo Hoo!!! Just got a really heavy package today for Zoe & Jett from Paula, Matilda and Buttons&Bows!! Zoe & Jett can hardly stand it, having to wait to open the package. They're sooooo excited to get a package that's actually for them! They see so many packages coming but they are all for the store and not for them. And they see so many packages going out so they are super duper thrilled to be getting a package just for them! I don't know if I'll make them wait until Christmas. I'm dying to open it myself! But that's the plan for now....wait for Christmas.

Zoe, Jett and I couldn't be happier who turned out to be Zoe & Jett's Secret Santas. :grouphug:


----------

